# FIFA world cup 2010 South Africa Thread



## Yes We Can! (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi!
Only 8 days left until soccer world cup 2010 starts!

The first game will be South Africa - Mexico on June 11th.

In this thread you can discuss the games, players etc. You could also write which team you are supporting 

Have fun!

PS: I can't wait


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2010)

wtf is soccer


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 3, 2010)

England of course
ROONEY!!!!

Lol we have got the USA first match
should be a walk over hahahahaha


----------



## Edmund (Jun 3, 2010)

Also known as Football for probably a lot of people on the forums...

USA!


----------



## Raffael (Jun 3, 2010)

'54, '74, '90....2010 !!!
Germany of course!!


----------



## Slash (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL wish Hungary was there... but unfortunately is kinda impossible... I support Brazil btw, please don't ask why I've got my reasons.


----------



## CanadianPires (Jun 3, 2010)

My group predictions. (winner, runner up)

Group A: France, Mexico
Group B: Argentina, Nigeria
Group C: England, USA
Group D: Germany, Ghana
Group E: Netherlands, Japan
Group F: Italy, Paraguay
Group G: Portugal. Brazil
Group H: Spain, Chile


----------



## slocuber (Jun 3, 2010)

Slovenia of course!!  Can't wait...


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Also known as Football for probably a lot of people on the forums...
> 
> USA!



Thats funny, Brazil is going to win, or possibly Netherlands.


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Netherlands yeeeeee


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2010)

Football is fael.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 3, 2010)

go korea....


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 3, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> Netherlands yeeeeee



Lol the Dutch are bad
Van Der Sar (spelling?)
is the only good player


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jun 3, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > Netherlands yeeeeee
> ...


Uhum.. Sneijder, Robben, van Persie... I think they aren't bad at all. 
Btw. Van der sar stopped 2 years ago.


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 3, 2010)

Raffael said:


> '54, '74, '90....2010 !!!
> Germany of course!!



That's what I hope, but I don't think its going to happen . . .


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2010)

Well... I'm supporting New Zealand first, Holland second, Brazil third.

I'm not being patriotic; I was bought up playing soccer and I love the sport and it's good to see it becoming big over here. This is a really good opportunity for some of our boys to get into big clubs. Some of them certainly deserve to get noticed.

Why Holland? I don't know, they were the team that I supported in the first World Cup I watched and I've stuck with them ever since.

Why Brazil? Because they are the most exciting team to watch and deserve to win.

This competition is pretty open at the moment, although I'm going to say now that Brazil are sure finalists.

It's going to be great  . Unfortunately, games happen during the night here >.< . If I wanted to watch live I'd have to be up from 1am-10am every day and sleep after >.<


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 3, 2010)

Brazil and Holland for me!!!should be Ireland but the F***ing french B******s stole our place


----------



## Litz (Jun 3, 2010)

Go go Portugal! We're really bad this year though so I'm not expecting anything... Spain/Italy/France aren't that good too but we'll see... I'd bet on Brazil probably.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 3, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Lol we have got the USA first match
> should be a walk over hahahahaha



Actually, I think the USA has a decent chance if the player's claims about the new ball are true. According to quite a few reports made by various players, this year's ball moves unnaturally through the air which makes it significantly harder for goalies to predict where it'll end up. (Although, you really have to take what they say with a grain of salt because the balls are criticized *every* year. They're not necessarily worse, just a bit different.)

We'll see.. I still think I'm rooting for England though. ;D


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 3, 2010)

Brazil is the worst soccer team in the history of soccer/football.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Lol we have got the USA first match
> ...



I'd bet that if England lose their match to USA, they'll probably blame it on the ball


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 4, 2010)

Go go USA!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 4, 2010)

So yesterday Germany had it's last test game before WC starts and they won 3-1 against Bosnia-Herzogowina 

Btw: Does anyone of you guys collect the panini stickers  I do


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Lol we have got the USA first match
> ...



Good on you!!!

Lol that ahs to be the worst excuse for loosing a match, the way the ball moves in the air


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 4, 2010)

GO SERBIA! KILL THOSE US AMERICAN COMMUNISTS!!!


----------



## robindeun (Jun 4, 2010)

netherlands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotSerbia (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with masterofthebass legend! Congratulations, great sense of humour, respect.
Hoping for the unbanning of notUSA and for interesting political discussions on this forum;
many warm regards to SS Ministor of the Interior shelley, you're cute, but you really should
not be censoring my posts and closing all the quite interesting political threads started...
Meanwhile, readers disappointed by the censor(s) can find important information at
http://rubiks.ixbb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=79
All in the spirit of understanding
and worldwide peace,
from Serbia with love.


----------



## Enter (Jun 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> Well... I'm supporting New Zealand first, Holland second, Brazil third.
> 
> I'm not being patriotic; I was bought up playing soccer and I love the sport and it's good to see it becoming big over here. This is a really good opportunity for some of our boys to get into big clubs. Some of them certainly deserve to get noticed.
> 
> ...



Today Slovenia VS New Zealand :fp
we gonna beat your maori ass 
@ Srbija šta si ti napravio da si več bannan jedan post ajme?


----------



## beautifulSerbia (Jun 4, 2010)

^ О ћао ћао брате мили,
бановали ме из политичких разлога, из досаде, из принципа, ма ко то зна, пусти то.
Него како си Ти гласао на референдуму за (не)улазак у НАТО, или си био још мали?
«Видимо» се...


----------



## Anthony (Jun 4, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Good on you!!!
> 
> Lol that ahs to be the worst excuse for loosing a match, the way the ball moves in the air



I wasn't trying to make excuses, I was merely pointing out what some players have said. It hasn't been all US players, btw.

Here are a few examples.

"It's very weird," Brazil striker Luis Fabiano said Sunday. "All of a sudden it changes trajectory on you."
Brazil goalkeeper Julio Cesar on Saturday called the ball "terrible" and was the first to compare it to those plastic ones bought on a supermarket. 
Italy striker Giampaolo Pazzini said the same thing, calling it a "disaster." "It moves so much and makes it difficult to control. You jump up to head a cross and suddenly the ball will move and you miss it," Pazzini said. "It is especially bad for the goalkeepers if it means they concede a goal because they can't judge the trajectory."
Spain goalkeeper Iker Casillas also expressed his anger at the design of the ball after the European champion's 3-2 friendly win over Saudi Arabia on Saturday.


----------



## beautifulSerbia (Jun 4, 2010)

So what? Everyone plays with the same goofy ball.
It doesn't matter to us Serbs; we're superior anyway


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Football is fael.



Heathen!



Anthony said:


> We'll see.. I still think I'm rooting for England though. ;D



Win post!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 4, 2010)

beautifulSerbia said:


> So what? Everyone plays with the same goofy ball.
> It doesn't matter to us Serbs; we're superior anyway



It matters because if everyone's playing "with the same goofy ball" then there's a point where luck matters more than skill because nobody's used to the ball.

Anyway, can someone just IP ban this guy already? lol.


----------



## beautifulSerbia (Jun 4, 2010)

____________


Nikola Tesla (Никола Тесла) said:


> «The gift of mental power comes from God, Divine Being, and if we concentrate our minds on that truth,
> we become in tune with this great power. My Mother had taught me to seek all truth in the Bible.»



From Serbia with love.


----------



## (X) (Jun 4, 2010)

beautifulSerbia said:


> ____________
> 
> 
> Nikola Tesla (Никола Тесла) said:
> ...



Please keep this on topic, if I posted my religious you would get offended


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 4, 2010)

s e r bia


----------



## Dene (Jun 5, 2010)

Enter said:


> Today Slovenia VS New Zealand :fp
> we gonna beat your maori ass



Whoa you might wanna be careful. The All Whites don't have much in the way of Maori. 

It was a good game with a scoreline that didn't quite reflect how well we did. And of course unfortunate poor refereeing which gave Novakovic a free kick from right out front which he clearly dived.


----------



## Enter (Jun 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Enter said:
> 
> 
> > Today Slovenia VS New Zealand :fp
> ...


it was a great match and New Zealand played well whish you best of luck on the world cup !!!
SLOVENIJA :fp


----------



## notSlovenia (Jun 5, 2010)

Q: How come that so-called Bosna and Hercegovina did not qualify for the WC?

A: They were playing with the second team. Their first team plays ...
...for so-called Slovenia.


----------



## Death_Note (Jun 5, 2010)

¡¡España!!


----------



## Enter (Jun 5, 2010)

notSlovenia said:


> Q: How come that so-called Bosna and Hercegovina did not qualify for the WC?
> 
> A: They were playing with the second team. Their first team plays ...
> ...for so-called Slovenia.



great joke


----------



## LarsN (Jun 5, 2010)

I think Spain will win, but my heart is for Denmark 

But Denmark lost their last two warm-up games 0 - 1 against Australia and South Africa


----------



## Dene (Jun 6, 2010)

LarsN said:


> I think Spain will win, but my heart is for Denmark
> 
> But Denmark lost their last two warm-up games 0 - 1 against Australia and South Africa



Stinkin' Aussies eh? They stole one from us too.


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mexico won the practice match against Italy so unless its true that they weren't trying I think they got a good chance against the other teams 

I am not rooting for any team in particular but I want to see good games from Argentina, Brazil, Japan, England, Italy cuz they won last time, America cuz it's my country and Mexico cuz it's my neighbor country and I think they have lots of potential.


----------



## Ciao Ciao (Jun 6, 2010)

^ By the way, the U.S.of A. is building a great wall,
with DDR-style Selbstschussanlagen and all; 
that is how they treat their southern neighbours.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 6, 2010)

Smart money's on Spain. England will probably make it to the quarters.


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jun 11, 2010)

aaaah, only 5 minutes left till the first match


----------



## Elliot (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm supporting England (of course )


----------



## nccube (Jun 11, 2010)

I support Spain, of course. We're beasts!!!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 11, 2010)

I know everything about football; 
I put a $100-bet that Honduras will beat Australia in the WC final. Easy money


----------



## Kian (Jun 11, 2010)

US/ England should be a lot of fun tomorrow. It's nice to see a lot more people in the United States starting to follow soccer on the international level.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> US/ England should be a lot of fun tomorrow. It's nice to see a lot more people in the United States starting to follow soccer on the international level.



Yeah, but the MLS still sucks. lol.


----------



## Kian (Jun 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > US/ England should be a lot of fun tomorrow. It's nice to see a lot more people in the United States starting to follow soccer on the international level.
> ...



Of course it does. But there's no reason to expect a 13 year old league to compete with already established elite level leagues around the world yet. Like anything else, it will require time. The US national team only has 5 players from the MLS for a reason. Ironically, though, their best player is (though he also played for Everton on loan and was awesome for them this past year).


----------



## slocuber (Jun 11, 2010)

I really hope that Slovenia will win the C group, or come in second... I think we have enough potential to win against USA, maybe even England...

PS: I am usually optimistic


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 11, 2010)

I cant wait until it is over so that everyone stops talking about it 

The only good thing is the people wont talk about big brother as much -_-


----------



## Novriil (Jun 11, 2010)

Estonia never gets to the world cup finals.. Somewhy I've always liked Netherlands in football.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2010)

Mexico and South Africa tied at 1 a piece, so I'm ready for France to thrash Uruguay. ;P


----------



## NoobCube (Jun 11, 2010)

*Come on, people...*

Why have I not seen anyone say Spain are going to win? It's pretty clear it's them or Brazil


----------



## beingforitself (Jun 11, 2010)

Pic related, it's who I am supporting (somewhat quixotically). Team murals for every qualified nation are at:

http://creativeroots.org/?p=8345

They are kind of awesome.jpg


----------



## Edmund (Jun 11, 2010)

NoobCube said:


> Why have I not seen anyone say Spain are going to win? It's pretty clear it's them or Brazil



It has been said I'm pretty sure but I'm too lazy to re-read all the posts.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 11, 2010)

where can I download the Opening ceremony?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 11, 2010)

As a proud Scotsman, I will be supporting the mighty [insert name of whatever team England are playing].
My 2nd team will be Brazil (I have £2 riding on them)
3rd South Africa after the magnificent backing shown in the game today.

I'll be at UK Masters on the day of the final. so hopefully there'll be a good pub within easy walking distance of the venue. Also hopefully they'll be showing the game in 3D.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2010)

NoobCube said:


> Why have I not seen anyone say Spain are going to win? It's pretty clear it's them or Brazil



Don't be naive. Yes, they are two of the favorites, but at this point it's very far from "pretty clear" that either of those teams is "going to win."


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 11, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> As a proud Scotsman, I will be supporting the mighty [insert name of whatever team England are playing].
> My 2nd team will be Brazil (I have £2 riding on them)
> 3rd South Africa after the magnificent backing shown in the game today.
> 
> I'll be at UK Masters on the day of the final. so hopefully there'll be a good pub within easy walking distance of the venue. Also hopefully they'll be showing the game in 3D.



*Cough* Coghill...

3D!!, I dont want to have the players all around me


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 12, 2010)

KOREA JUST WON


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 12, 2010)

*Go Korea!*


----------



## ianini (Jun 12, 2010)

Italy!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 12, 2010)

England Vs USA score predcition, anyone?

3-1 I think


----------



## mark3 (Jun 12, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> England Vs USA score predcition, anyone?
> 
> 3-1 I think



Im just hoping for a draw. If Guch or Demeritt can keep Rooney in line, we might be able to pull a point.

::small voice::Go USA!::small voice::


----------



## Kian (Jun 12, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> England Vs USA score predcition, anyone?
> 
> 3-1 I think



2-1 USA.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 12, 2010)

England - USA = 2-0 I think


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 12, 2010)

or 4-2 for England.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 12, 2010)

2-1 England... and Argentina won!


----------



## Kian (Jun 12, 2010)

wow. 7 year olds can make that stop.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 12, 2010)

lolkian

englands goalkeeper just completely failed

he slipped over and the ball just slowly rolled past the line about 40 minutes in :fp


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 12, 2010)

I was sure that Kian's prediction is probably incorrect but now I'm not sure


----------



## Kian (Jun 12, 2010)

All in all, a pretty fair half. USA got a lucky goal, for sure, but the half was fun to watch. Chances for both sides and a pretty even game possession wise.


----------



## mark3 (Jun 12, 2010)

Kian said:


> All in all, a pretty fair half. USA got a lucky goal, for sure, but the half was fun to watch. Chances for both sides and a pretty even game possession wise.



It's been a great watch so far. I just hope their not leading me on by being tied at half. I WANT A WIN!


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 12, 2010)

go go holland go go holland netherlands whooo


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 12, 2010)

Well it could have been worse for us... (Positive thinking)


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Welp, it seems the US isn't as bad at real football as everyone thinks we are.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 12, 2010)

congratulation for USA, unexpected that USA can hold England with 1-1 !

I hope Mr Green not feel sorry the whole night, people make mistakes!


----------



## kurtaz (Jun 12, 2010)

now the wc still boring.


----------



## Toad (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol we suck.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 12, 2010)

tbh USA got lucky with that fumbled save but hey, it's good enough


----------



## Edmund (Jun 13, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> tbh USA got lucky with that fumbled save but hey, it's good enough



Yes it is! USA USA USA


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 13, 2010)

kurtaz said:


> now the wc still boring.






Still boring.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 13, 2010)

Waking up at 4:15am tomorrow to watch Australia vs. Germany.
You can tell we're going to lose. Supported by the fact that our captain says we're playing for the draw.

And USA is good :| Sure they could be better, if you compare their population, to a soccer country's population, but they're pretty highly ranked. They beat us 3-1 in a friendly


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah i'm watching germany vs australia <3

germany has a super young team so it'd be interesting to watch ><
i'm a germany fan anyway xD
<3 lahm


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 13, 2010)

My country (Northern Ireland) has scored more goals in a world cup than Greece ever have


----------



## Enter (Jun 13, 2010)

Slovenia beats Algeria 1-0 
SLOVENIJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
Slovenia sneak win to go top!!!

A goal from Robert Koren handed Slovenia 
the top spot in Group C


----------



## LNZ (Jun 13, 2010)

86th minute of Serbia vs Ghana: Ghana 1, Serbia 0


----------



## LNZ (Jun 13, 2010)

Full time: Ghana 1, Serbia 0


----------



## Enter (Jun 13, 2010)

LNZ said:


> Full time: Ghana 1, Serbia 0



i feel sorry for are brothers but I hope they will beat Germani


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Lol we have got the USA first match
> ...



http://g.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/wo...won-t-die--fbintl_ro-worldcupball061310W.html

This is what I was talking about over a week ago.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler









BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 13, 2010)

Come on England!/


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 13, 2010)

Gah, vuvuzelas just sound like a swarm of bees. I wonder what one on its own sounds like...


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 13, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Gah, vuvuzelas just sound like a swarm of bees. I wonder what one on its own sounds like...



Like one very angry bee.


----------



## Dene (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy crap those stupid Aussies got smashed. GO THE RED CARD YAH GET OFF DIRTY PLAYERS.

Dene is very vocal about stupid Aussies trying to take out Bertos.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 14, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## shelley (Jun 14, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Knock knock!
Who's there?
Interrupting vuvuzela
Interrupting vuvuzeBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 14, 2010)

germany vs australia was an exciting match. hwooooo~~
poor australia got pwned so bad. hehehehe


----------



## Dene (Jun 14, 2010)

HOLLAND VS. DENMARK ON NOW .


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone else got the vuvuzela app for iphone? its great to annoy people at work


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 14, 2010)

Patriotism at its worst today here in Holland. Srsly.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 14, 2010)

"HOLLAND HOLLAND HOLLAND "


----------



## Enter (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> Anyone else got the vuvuzela app for iphone? its great to annoy people at work



noooooooooooooo


----------



## Carrot (Jun 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> HOLLAND VS. DENMARK ON NOW .



DENMARK WINS!!!

EDIT: damn... why is Denmark also scoring on the wrong goal? -.-'


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 14, 2010)

Odder said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > HOLLAND VS. DENMARK ON NOW .
> ...



Yeah, on the lamest own goal contest sure, Denmark wins!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations to Denmark for the first own goal at this World Cup.

HOLLAND


----------



## Dene (Jun 14, 2010)

Whoo Holland!

I have to admit though, I was a bit worried by their performance today. They picked it up later on, but they were off to a very slow start. Let's hope the Dutch can pick it up next time.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > xbrandationx said:
> ...






lol


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 14, 2010)

1-0 for Japan versus Cameroun in the 39th minute!


----------



## LarsN (Jun 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Whoo Holland!
> 
> I have to admit though, I was a bit worried by their performance today. They picked it up later on, but they were off to a very slow start. Let's hope the Dutch can pick it up next time.



NOOO....

We had the better first half, but again we failed to score (at least in the correct net). Holland looked lame though. I hope they will do better in later games. After Denmark I like to follow the dutch.


----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2010)

Good job to Paraguay, holding off Italy to a 1-1 draw. Unfortunately though, that makes New Zealand's job way harder if we are to have any chance of getting through (I don't really expect it >.<)


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't like soccer, it took Bear Gryll's spot.


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2010)

New Zealand on soon!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> New Zealand on soon!


I'm watching, I'm watching!


----------



## we900 (Jun 15, 2010)

every year tons people say england will win.But they just dont.Germany will


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 15, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!   

New Zealand did the 1-1 in the 93rd minute  I was hoping for NZL  Congrats, Dene ^^


----------



## PedroHenrique (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Brazil is the worst soccer team in the history of soccer/football.



I dont think so! Brazil is THE Land of soccer, but i agree that this some pieces of **** are on the team

GOo Brazil!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 16, 2010)

north korea was REALLY good yesterday...i hope they actually beat ivory coast and portugal so theres a chance of them playing with south korea xD


----------



## LNZ (Jun 16, 2010)

Half time on Houndras Vs Chile match: Chile 1, Honduras 0.

And you can reduce (but not totally remove) the noise of the vuvuzelas.

Silencing the World Cup vuvuzelas
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/...ng-the-world-cup-vuvuzelas/20100616-ydmi.html

Tools:
http://isophonics.net/content/whats-all-about-vuvuzela
http://keremerkan.net/posts/how-to-remove-vuvuzela-sounds-in-world-cup-2010/
http://martin.bz/post/vuvuzela-filter-windows.aspx


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 16, 2010)

New favorite team: North Korea.

Even though their extreme fairplay most likely was a political act, it was fun to see. Thir goal keeper even applauded Brazils first goal.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 16, 2010)

71st minute: Chile 1, Honduras 0


----------



## LNZ (Jun 16, 2010)

Full time: Chile 1, Honduras 0


----------



## LNZ (Jun 16, 2010)

Full time: Switzerland 1, Spain 0


----------



## LarsN (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> New Zealand did the 1-1 in the 93rd minute  I was hoping for NZL  Congrats, Dene ^^



Good job New Zealand  and the closest thing to a danish goal yet 


What happen for spain?!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 16, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > YEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> ...



don't watch soccer!! it's not good for you xD learn to play the vuvuzela instead ;D


----------



## Kian (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy Swiss!


----------



## LNZ (Jun 16, 2010)

I did watch the Spain/Switzerland match and Spain had about 25 shots on goal and totally outplayed their opponents who had limited scoring shots. But sport world wide shows us that one goal from limited shots will always beat no goals from lots of shots.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 16, 2010)

LNZ said:


> I did watch the Spain/Switzerland match and Spain had about 25 shots on goal and totally outplayed their opponents who had limited scoring shots. But sport world wide shows us that one goal from limited shots will always beat no goals from lots of shots.



tldr

Quality > Quantity


----------



## nccube (Jun 16, 2010)

Spain did one of the best plays they could... (Stupid Casillas...)

Well, congrats Switzerland


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 16, 2010)

1-0 Uruguay 24th minute


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

Kian said:


> Holy Swiss!



My home country! Btw, how does North Korea has fans in the stadiums? I thought no one can leave/ very few.


----------



## mark3 (Jun 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Swiss!
> ...



One if the commentators said that they were supposedly hired Chinese actors.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

mark3 said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



That's what I thought.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 16, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Quantity > Quality



Fixed


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 16, 2010)

Goin to wake up ay 4:00am to watch Korea vs. Argentina


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jun 16, 2010)

Spain = Epic Fail
Casillas = Epic Failer

P.S. I'm Spanish


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 16, 2010)

Where can I watch the wc online?


----------



## lachose (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm late but : 


blakedacuber said:


> Brazil and Holland for me!!!should be Ireland but the F***ing french B******s stole our place


I totally agree and that's why I'm not supporting France this year (and I have decided to boycott their WC matchs)
My supporting teams : 
1) Netherlands (because I like this team) and Germany (because I really loved their match against Australia)
2) Ivory Coast
3) Mexico, New-Zealand and Chile (because I like outsiders and they can make surprises)



GermanCube said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > '54, '74, '90....2010 !!!
> ...


I really think they can win the World Cup this year. It's a bit early to say that but I really believe in this team.



LNZ said:


> Full time: Switzerland 1, Spain 0


HAHAHAHAHA! It was so funny when I saw the score 

And to conclude : Sorry for my English.


----------



## Dene (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> New Zealand did the 1-1 in the 93rd minute  I was hoping for NZL  Congrats, Dene ^^



YES WE CAN!!

WOOOHOOO GO NZ!!!! 


Honestly that was such an epic moment. In my opinion, the greatest moment in New Zealand sporting history.

FIRST EVER POINT AT A WORLD CUP!!!!!

LAST SECOND GOAL!!!!!

GO REID!!!!!!!


He did us all really proud. Would you believe he is less than two months older than me? So much potential! He had a great game overall. For srs it was so exciting. Everyone that is anyone in NZ saw that great moment. It was so amazing. 

GO NZ 3-0 AGAINST ITALY IT'S ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


btw, amazing game by the Swiss! On the backfoot the whole game, but some solid defense and a great win!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations Denmark, you're not alone anymore.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 17, 2010)

go Argentina beat Korea XDDD


----------



## Enter (Jun 17, 2010)

Argentina – South Korea
4:1


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 17, 2010)

Enter said:


> Argentina – South Korea
> 4:1



GG Korea........................................................................................................................lol


----------



## LNZ (Jun 17, 2010)

Full time: Greece 2, Nigeria 1


----------



## lachose (Jun 17, 2010)

That's really unfair because the expulsion should be for the Greek (and maybe for the Nigerian too but mostly for the Greek) and Nigeria lost because of this expulsion.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, France won't be going through to the 2nd round if they keep playing like this... And they had second place in WC2006


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 17, 2010)

Mexico won! (I'm mexican btw)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 17, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Wow, France won't be going through to the 2nd round if they keep playing like this... And they had second place in WC2006



Won in 1998, then failed with no scored goals in 2002, 2nd place in 2006, failed with.... in 2010. Get used to it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 17, 2010)

Greece won the euro cup 2004 but I was shocked to hear today that they haven't won a world cup match until today!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 17, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Greece won the euro cup 2004 but I was shocked to hear today that they haven't won a world cup match until today!



yer didnt even qualify last time


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ya die Switzer sind am beisten!


----------



## r_517 (Jun 18, 2010)

i'd like to see Nigeria won S. Korea next time though i love Greece better, they will have a hard match with Argetina

ps: feel sry for France, but they really showed no strength this year at all


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 18, 2010)

KOREA!!!!!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 18, 2010)

KOREA!!*!*!!


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 18, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## r_517 (Jun 18, 2010)

poor Germany...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2010)

:'(


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 18, 2010)

OH NO KHADIRA MISSED A SHOT...HE DESERVES A RED CARD!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2010)

Die scheiss-Servische Leute haben jetzt ein Tor gemacht! 

Germany </3


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 18, 2010)

BBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ is what I have to say to this.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Die scheiss-Servische Leute haben jetzt ein Tor gemacht!
> 
> Germany </3



SCHEISSE. UND WIR HABEN NUR NOCH ZEHN LEUTE AUF DEM SPIELFELD!!! 

*cries*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2010)

Germany started the championship Dutch. Holland started it German -> Holland will be world champion. Now get your ass on msn.

EDIT: NOOOOOOO
EDIT: YEEEEEEEES


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2010)

My PC is broken, sorry.

BUT WE GOT A FRIKKEN PENALTY NOW!! GO POLDI!

EDIT: Screw this. I'm dead.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 18, 2010)

missed a penalty totally tragedy


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2010)

Go smerbia.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 18, 2010)

63rd Minute: Serbia 1, Germany 0


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2010)

Omfg! That really should have been 2-0!


----------



## LNZ (Jun 18, 2010)

73rd Minute: Serbia 1, Germany 0


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2010)

And that


----------



## LNZ (Jun 18, 2010)

80th minute: Serbia 1, Germany 0


----------



## r_517 (Jun 18, 2010)

END 1-0


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## LNZ (Jun 18, 2010)

Full time: Serbia 1, Germany 0


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm sad. Very.


----------



## Kian (Jun 18, 2010)

I cannot believe Serbia just handed it to the Germans. Wow. Now we need to avoid a Slavic upset...


----------



## r_517 (Jun 18, 2010)

The Spanish judge must think that there should be some team who deserves the same tragedy as Spain xDDD just joking


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes said:


> I'm sad. Very.



me too :'(
sheepy is sad too :'(


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2010)

Then we are already three. Let's cry together :')


----------



## LNZ (Jun 18, 2010)

Half time: Slovenia 2, USA 0


----------



## Kian (Jun 18, 2010)

Abysmal half.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2010)

OMG! Amazing goal by Donovan! That was just fast ^^ BAM

But wtf, nobody even thought of attacking him  The keeper was like wtf


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2010)

Will the USA ever score a goal that was NOT a mistake by the opponent? xD


----------



## LNZ (Jun 18, 2010)

51st minute: Slovenia 2, USA 1


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2010)

WAT. 2-2.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 18, 2010)

Full time: Slovenia 2, USA 2


----------



## Kian (Jun 18, 2010)

Completely robbed of a win.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Will the USA ever score a goal that was NOT a mistake by the opponent? xD



ya, but refs take it away.


----------



## Kian (Jun 18, 2010)

As someone with a lot of sympathy for refs because I ref club soccer every weekend, I cannot belief a World Cup caliber AR can blow that offside call. Not even close.


----------



## Enter (Jun 18, 2010)

I was a little disappointed but otherwise congratulations to usa for the great game!
SLOVENIJA!!!!!!! gogogogogogo


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> As someone with a lot of sympathy for refs because I ref club soccer every weekend, I cannot belief a World Cup caliber AR can blow that offside call. Not even close.



no one knows what the call was. The flag wasn't up iirc.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 18, 2010)

hey guys i just saw a video which was said to be the news from North Korea television. idk if it was real, but anyway it was really ridiculous.

The announcer said that the North Korea won Brazil 1-0. Can any people here who know Korean language tell us if it was real

Video here (It was English subbed): 
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Uq_vGj6lbkc/

EDIT: It was kinda confirmed that this video was made by some random people


----------



## Kian (Jun 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > As someone with a lot of sympathy for refs because I ref club soccer every weekend, I cannot belief a World Cup caliber AR can blow that offside call. Not even close.
> ...



I'm pretty sure the flag was up. That being said yes Landon Donovan and others said the call was unclear. If it was a foul that's just as ludicrous.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 18, 2010)

I think (just from the two matches they've played) we can kinda conclude that USA are good at making comebacks in football


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 18, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I think (just from the two matches they've played) we can kinda conclude that USA are good at making comebacks in football



Football? I thought this thread was about soccer? (loljk)


----------



## Enter (Jun 18, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > I think (just from the two matches they've played) we can kinda conclude that USA are good at making comebacks in football
> ...



no about Football!!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a bad feeling that England wont go through to the next round... *sigh*


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 18, 2010)

lol England.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 18, 2010)

That was, hands down, the worst England display I have ever seen.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 18, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> That *is*, hands down, the worst *world cup* I have ever seen.



Fixed.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 19, 2010)

yea how can germany lose to serbia.

i blame the referee. after klose was sent off, everything went wayyyyy downhill.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 19, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > That *is*, hands down, the worst *world cup *I have ever seen.
> ...



THIS.


----------



## Kian (Jun 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I think (just from the two matches they've played) we can kinda conclude that USA are good at making comebacks in football



They certainly are. They are also good at falling behind, though, as they did in qualifying a few times too, and it really is tough to play from behind the whole time. We need to put up a clean sheet against Algeria on Wednesday.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2010)

GO JAPAN! 

Only because Maarten supports Holland and their anthem is awesome and they are Asian


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I have a bad feeling that England wont go through to the next round... *sigh*



YAYYYYY!!!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes said:


> GO *FOOTBALL*!



Fixed.

Seriously, this half was so bad I almost started learning to my exam...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 19, 2010)

My God the Holland-Japan game is boring. Almost as bad as England.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2010)

53th minute.

1-0 Holland by Snejder.

@Oliver: You're saved. There can be found something football-similiar now


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 19, 2010)

Heh, 53th  No offence, obviously, it just sounds like you have a lisp and can't say first =)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Heh, 53th



Don't be ignorant, I know for a fact that the fifty-thith minute is the most dangerous of all in a football match!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 19, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, 53th
> ...



he was laughing because its 53rd not 53th (53th sounds rediculous..)


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah!

Nice goal to the Aussies, although the keeper did fumble >_>


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2010)

FFUUUU

Red card to Harry Kewell and Ghana scores from a penalty 1-1


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 19, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



:fp Please, think again! Do you seriously thought that I wasn't joking? Fifty-thith, you think? :fp

On topic: Thank you Ghana for a nice half! Hoping for another nice one!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 19, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Will the USA ever score a goal that was NOT a mistake by the opponent? xD
> ...



Sounds like 2006 to me. USA - Italy...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 19, 2010)

a comment on facebook i got...

"there's this theory. take 3964 and subtract away the world cup year eg 2010 = 1954. the winners of the world cup 1954 would be the winners of world cup 2010 which is like germany LOL. try it for every world cup year its true except for 1998 and 2006"


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> FFUUUU
> 
> Red card to Harry Kewell and Ghana scores from a penalty 1-1



Damn  I was hoping that the Aussies would win. Brilliant final phase though imo. Too bad it was a 1-1 in the end.

Still, Kewell is kewl.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 19, 2010)

Kewell is my idol.

What I could only do now is to wish him a healthy body. Live healthy.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome goal by Eto'o! Very nice. He is so happy  What a mistake by Danmark.

10th minute, sub-10 xD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2010)

1-1 Niklas Bendtner 33*rd* minute.

Better Simon?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 19, 2010)

No, you're getting confused Cornelius. For any other tens, it's "rd" (so 13rd and 23rd) but for the thirties it's 33th or 133th, for example. The English language is strange.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes said:


> What a mistake by D*a*nmark.



What a mistake by Cornelius?!  Seriously man, shape up! First the 53rd then Denmark, now 33th... Get your life back together!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 19, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > What a mistake by D*a*nmark.
> ...



it's Denmark in english  and Danmark in danish =D


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 19, 2010)

Odder said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



Ehm... So? As far as I recognized it, he was speaking in english.  (Plus I highly doubt that he knew it was Danmark in danish. )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2010)

Z0MG CYBERBULLYING!!!



Spoiler



Self:fp

Oliver: Why should I? Didn't you plan to end it soon anyway?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2010)

I won't be bothered to write the name of the player (sigh) but D*e*nmark did the 2-1 in the 61st minute.

Also, I encourage all teams to not score goals in any "3rd" minutes


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 19, 2010)

Woo, Danmerk!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> No, you're getting confused Cornelius. For any other tens, it's "rd" (so 13rd and 23rd) but for the thirties it's 33th or 133th, for example. The English language is strange.



What?...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're getting confused Cornelius. For any other tens, it's "rd" (so 13rd and 23rd) but for the thirties it's 33th or 133th, for example. The English language is strange.
> ...


Thirtythirth?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 19, 2010)

I thought the only "special" cases were 11th, 12th and 13th...

I thought with any number ending in 1, 2 or 3, the suffixes are "st", "nd" and "rd" respectively except for the above and the rest are simply "th"?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 19, 2010)

I think the ways to remember it is to just think of the the way the number sounds


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2010)

I thought it was the same as Mucklow says.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 19, 2010)

Rob, I was only trying to confuse Cornelius 

Cameroon are the first casualty of the World Cup. Entertaining game, though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah it was a pretty good game

...and I thought you were joking but I wasn't certain enough...


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2010)

Now all that we need to get to the next stage is for Ghana to beat Germany, and Australia to beat Serbia


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2010)

The Germany game was a joke. That ref seriously needs a smack on the bum for his performance. 

South African goalie should never have been sent off, the other player was off-side.

I agree with whoever said that was the worst performance by the British he has ever seen. It was absolutely terrible.

Finally, terrible display by the Americans. They draw fair and square, and then shout abuse at the officials afterwards. The players involved should be banned from the World Cup for that sort of disgraceful reaction. I'm going to blatantly stereotype, and say "typical rednecked yanks".

EDIT: Oh, forgot to say SHAME ON YOU DIRTY AUSSIES ANOTHER RED-CARD WILL TEACH YOU A LESSON. What a shame Ghana couldn't capitalise on the dominance that they had for a while.

Good night of footy ahead tonight!! 

GO NEW ZEALAND 3-0 AGAINST THE ITALIANS WOOOO!!!!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 20, 2010)

I really hope he's kidding...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is a challange for you:

Name the picture!





Solution:


Spoiler



The match was: Ghana - Australia, the result was 1-1. 
Ghana - Australia : 1-1
On the screen it was GHA-AUS 1-1
GHA-AUS tied
Gauss tied.

Yeah it's that bad.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 20, 2010)

Bert van Marwijk?


----------



## LarsN (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes said:


> I won't be bothered to write the name of the player (sigh) ...



Dennis? That's not so hard 

I missed the game though, which was sad (for me). But I saw the rerun today. I don't think we played very well. If we had scored one more goal we could proceed from the group with only a draw against Japan.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 20, 2010)

86th minute: Paraguay 2, Slovakia 0


----------



## LNZ (Jun 20, 2010)

Full time: Paraguay 2, Slovakia 0


----------



## LarsN (Jun 20, 2010)

GO New Zealand : GOAL ! after 6 minutes


----------



## r_517 (Jun 20, 2010)

Go NZ GOGOGO


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 20, 2010)

1-1


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 20, 2010)

Italy needs to cheat to win. I'm off.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 20, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Italy needs to cheat to win. I'm off.



even though NZ were offside for their goal? lol


----------



## r_517 (Jun 20, 2010)

just heard that the French players refuse to do trainings today not sure if it's true


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 20, 2010)

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-...gns-says-team-refused-practice&cc=5901?ver=us

it is.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dene has another point


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2010)

Good job NZ..good job.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 20, 2010)

Way to go New Zeland! Good job! 

The result still should have been 1-0, that penalty call was ridiculous. For God sake, that's so boring that Italy has the advantage of the referee everytime. Seriously, that was the 1273. time that someone was doing this during a corner kick. And of course the so called "defending champion" gets a penalty for this because they were losing. Try some football next time...

Don't get me wrong, I'm not blaming the players, I'm playing the system behind them. It seriously sucks, they kill the game every time...

On the other side it is the world cup. They should support little teams instead the big ones in games like this one. Or don't even support the little teams, but at least handle them as the same. 

Thousands and thousands of children can and will start playing football because of their nation's success wordlwide. If the result was 1-0 , football fever would have taken over New Zeland. Is that a bad thing? Why to kill many and many children's dream for prestige? If Italy was so great why couldn't they beat them in a fair play?

Sorry for going a bit far.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-...gns-says-team-refused-practice&cc=5901?ver=us
> 
> it is.



Very nice to see the french living up to their stereotype of weak-willed pussies.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 20, 2010)

Congratulation to New Zealand..... What a solid defense and smart players


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 20, 2010)

i'm going to watch north korea vs portugal tomorrow.

i'm supporting north korea :3


----------



## LNZ (Jun 20, 2010)

North Korea and Portugal played a legendary game at England '66. In a quarter final, North Korea were up 3-0 after 25 minutes. But Portugal's Eusebio scored four times to ensure a 5-3 Portugal win. 

So the two teams meet up again 44 years later.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 20, 2010)

Kaka was very unlucky, considering he only raised his arm slightly to shield the impact with the other player. To the best of my knowledge, he won't be able to appeal.


----------



## Litz (Jun 20, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> i'm going to watch north korea vs portugal tomorrow.
> 
> i'm supporting north korea :3



Boo at you. We're playing really bad but we're still going to destroy you!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 20, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Kaka was very unlucky, considering he only raised his arm slightly to shield the impact with *the other player*.



I think the other player was watching the Italy - New Zeland match and was like: Hey, if De Rossi can fake it, I can fake it too! What's the worst case of the scenario anyway?!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 21, 2010)

Litz said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to watch north korea vs portugal tomorrow.
> ...



i'm watching for political purposes. but i guess after the koreans get some brainwashing from kim jong il they are very resilient as reflected in their match against brazil XD


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2010)

What can I say other than WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 21, 2010)

go korea (both north and south)!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 21, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Bert van Marwijk?



Nope. Solution edited to the original post.


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2010)

Oliver: I hear you completely! The Italians did not deserve that goal. It was however, great to see that we made number 9 in the biggest upsets in the history of the World Cup  . Wait until we take out Paraguay 

Tyrannous: Please provide video evidence of the ball touching Reid's head. From the footage that I saw, they couldn't find a camera angle to show that he touched the ball. 


As for Kaka getting sent off, that was insane. The other player should be banned from FIFA for his disgraceful performance. He ran straight into Kaka, then grabbed his face when his face didn't make any contact with Kaka at all. That's the sort of crap that needs to be taken out of the game of soccer. It's one of the reasons I can't stand to watch it all the time.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 21, 2010)

Soccer v. Rugby.

Rugby: No pads, guys hit eachother crazy hard, the scrum has the most G forces of anything else in sports, they trample one another then hop right back up for more.

Soccer: No pads, they get tapped and roll around on the ground in pain.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 21, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Soccer v. Rugby.
> 
> Rugby: No pads, guys hit eachother crazy hard, the scrum has the most G forces of anything else in sports, they trample one another then hop right back up for more.
> 
> Soccer: No pads, they get tapped and roll around on the ground in pain.



Soccer players may be pansies in that regard, but rugby players have so much brain damage that they can't feel pain anymore. lol idk


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2010)

Ya also, Rugby scrums are stupid.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Soccer v. Rugby.
> ...





Rugby statistically has fewer head injuries than a lot of other sports. Since they have no helmets, they avoid hitting their heads. They just hurt everything else.


----------



## Enter (Jun 21, 2010)

[youtube]bVjO5_DUMGM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 21, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Soccer v. Rugby.
> 
> Rugby: No pads, guys hit eachother crazy hard, the scrum has the most G forces of anything else in sports, they trample one another then hop right back up for more.
> 
> Soccer: *No pads*, they get tapped and roll around on the ground in pain.



Shin guards, goalie wears gloves.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 21, 2010)

half time, n. korea 0 portugal 1 =(


----------



## LNZ (Jun 21, 2010)

71st minute: Portugal 4, North Korea 0


----------



## LNZ (Jun 21, 2010)

81st minute: Portugal 5, North Korea 0


----------



## LNZ (Jun 21, 2010)

88th minute: Portugal 6, North Korea 0


----------



## LNZ (Jun 21, 2010)

89th minute: Portugal 7, North Korea 0


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 21, 2010)

Umm, what? I blink and there's a new goal 
I expect a 12-0 by the end of the game.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 21, 2010)

Full time: Portugal 7, North Korea 0

Six goals to Portugal in the second half!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 21, 2010)

7-0, what rubbish. but it was fun to watch xD


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 21, 2010)

North Korean TV channel has some serious editing work to do now.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 21, 2010)

I feel bad for the North Korean team.

Also, CR didn't deserve that goal, even though it was reeeally funny


----------



## sz35 (Jun 21, 2010)

What a game! Finally CR goals for Portugal after such a long time!
But I feel bad for the north koreans,I don't want to know what their country will do to them :confused:


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 21, 2010)

Almost seems like karma after the North Korean commentary of the South Korean game against Argentina consisted mainly of laughing whenever Argentina scored


----------



## iRiLLL (Jun 21, 2010)

hope argentina will meet with prtugal

Messi vs C. Ronaldo


----------



## r_517 (Jun 21, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> North Korean TV channel has some serious editing work to do now.



It is said that North Korea cut the signal when Portugal shot the 4th goal


----------



## Litz (Jun 21, 2010)

Boom! Bye Korea. Brazil next.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 21, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > North Korean TV channel has some serious editing work to do now.
> ...



o.o where did you hear that from?


----------



## r_517 (Jun 21, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



renren.com (which is recognised as "the Chinese facebook") 

anyway i doubt if's real


----------



## Anthony (Jun 21, 2010)

Uh-oh.

Looks like Portugal's going to be bombed.


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol 7-0. That kind of makes me glad I didn't bother watching the game. I will watch the highlights though.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> I didn't bother *watching the game*. I will *watch the highlights* though.



There is not much of a difference there.  

Seriously, there were bigger pauses in scoring in the NBA finals sometime then the 6. and 7. goals in this match.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol South Korea got destroyed, I was surprised.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 22, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Lol South Korea got destroyed, I was surprised.



4-1? Argentina's too good for us. we'll beat nigeria tomorrow XD


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 22, 2010)

I wonder how Portugal will do against Brazil since Brazil had trouble with North Korea and Portugal beat them pretty bad?


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2010)

Well it's full on from now on. 4 games every night. Does anyone have any good strategies for making sure they see them all? I'm thinking it's gonna be really hard to keep up, seeing as I go to Melbourne for the whole weekend.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> Does anyone have any good strategies for making sure they see them all?



watch one on tv, the other one on internet


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2010)

You mean, at the same time?

I should point out quickly: I can't watch one channel and record another. I can only record using tapes (primitive, I know), and there are replays, but I doubt I will be able to watch them at the times they are on. 
I should also point out that the games happen here at 2am and 6:30am. So no, I won't be staying up to watch them live. EXCEPT THE ALL WHITES. GO THE ALL WHITES!!


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 22, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any good strategies for making sure they see them all?
> ...



What site do you recommend?


----------



## r_517 (Jun 22, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



countless sites in China do live broadcasts. i think there should be some english sites do this too. 

pplive, ppstream, sopcast, qqlive etc are some of the popular softwares which offer live broadcast, however they are all in chinese comments


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 22, 2010)

atdhe.net

i've used this a few times, but it failed me for the first half of the nkorea-portugal match.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 22, 2010)

If you have a PVR (ie Tivo, Foxtel IQ, etc) you can record programs while watching another program.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 22, 2010)

r_517 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...


Thanks! Thats no problem 'cause I can understand it anyway.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



in the US you can use espn3.com


----------



## r_517 (Jun 22, 2010)

Half time.
South Africa 2 - 0 France
Uruguay 1 - 0 Mexico

Goal difference at present: 
Mexico +1 (+3 -2)
South Africa -1 (+3 -4)


----------



## r_517 (Jun 22, 2010)

70min S. Africa 2-1 France
Mexico should thank France


----------



## r_517 (Jun 22, 2010)

END.
South Africa and France, bye bye


----------



## LNZ (Jun 22, 2010)

Full time:

Uruguay 1, Mexico 0
South Africa 2, France 1


----------



## Enter (Jun 22, 2010)

Tomorrow is the D day for Slovenia vs England!!!




 oo btw im from Ptuj


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a Slovenian mate, so this should be interesting. He's going to the pub with us, so he's brave/foolish.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 22, 2010)

Korea made a shot against Nigeria


----------



## David0794 (Jun 22, 2010)

Half Time: 
Nigeria 1, Korea 1
Greece 0, Argentina 0


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 22, 2010)

2-1 Korea in the lead


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 22, 2010)

2-2 KOrea vs Nigeria


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2010)

Tonight is going to be a big one. The US and the poms both in deep trouble.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2010)

loltonight.

I should go to bed now so I can get up early to watch the game.


----------



## Enter (Jun 23, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I have a Slovenian mate, so this should be interesting. He's going to the pub with us, so he's brave/foolish.


He must be foolish  or one of those 
kdo ne skače ni slovenc hej hej hej 
kdo ne skače ni slovenc hej hej hej


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 23, 2010)

The French team is just a huge shame. How they let all the fans down is a disaster.

Anyway, today is the most important day for Germany!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 23, 2010)

I wanted South Africa to get to the 16 best teams.. Sad. But on last world cup I wanted France to win.. Luckily on this one I didn't


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes said:


> Anyway, today is the most important day for Germany!


You're right, Germany is going to lose!


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 23, 2010)

How long is the world cup?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 23, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, today is the most important day for Germany!
> ...



No way!  Maybe at some time in this tournament there will also be a match Germany vs. Netherlands


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 23, 2010)

He says he knows how good you are...you know how good you are. Its time to prove how good you are. Make no mistake, its you 11 men. Eleven Englishman.....against the rest of the world. The world that cant wait to dump you out and rub your noses in it.

Know this, that shirt your wearing, your countrymen would give anything to pull it on. Jack knew how to wear it, and win. And so can you.

Who says you can't conquer all?! Who says you can't be a world beater twice?! Remember your history.

It's gonna take bottle, but if you stand tall, you'll make them regret the day they took on England!

So be strong, and do it for your country. For the fans. For Bobby.

Enough talk! Time for action. We haven't come here to be tourists.

Men of England.....it's time to join the immortals.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 23, 2010)

1-0 England by Jermain Defoe.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes said:


> 1-0 England by Jermain Defoe.



Yea boy


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 23, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 23, 2010)

dat usa


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 23, 2010)

I simply cannot believe the septics finished above us. 

Could well be the Argies in qtr finals.


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 23, 2010)

yay USA!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 23, 2010)

USA and England are through


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2010)

Wooooo!!!!


----------



## LNZ (Jun 23, 2010)

Full time:

USA 1, Algeria 0
England 1, Slovenia 0


----------



## Edmund (Jun 23, 2010)

USA USA USA!!!


----------



## Escher (Jun 23, 2010)

Good going USA 
Scoring in the 91st minute is cutting it a little fine though!


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 23, 2010)

Escher said:


> Good going USA
> Scoring in the 91st minute is cutting it a little fine though!



USA scored in the 21st minute.


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2010)

Basically the most exciting thing of all time. The US goes from eliminated to winning the group in stoppage time!


----------



## Escher (Jun 23, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Good going USA
> ...



But they weren't awarded a goal...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 23, 2010)

Who cares about those Americans? It's all about Germany!


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2010)

Escher said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



No, Rowan, you don't. We scored in stoppage time. There was a disallowed goal in the 21st minute that was a poor call (though understandably close enough to miss), again. He was referring to that.


----------



## Enter (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations to USA and England!!!
Slovenija s LOVE nija


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 23, 2010)

germany gogogogogogo


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree, go Germany. No ties, either! I don't want to see them in our next game!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 23, 2010)

Go Ghana! I don't want Germany to go through. Germany </3


----------



## David0794 (Jun 23, 2010)

Half Time: 

Germany 0, Ghana 0
Australia 0, Serbia 0


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 23, 2010)

Ghana fail...


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jun 23, 2010)

Lucky Germany, Grrrrr. Now they have to play against England! haha


----------



## Faz (Jun 23, 2010)

Australia 2 smerbia 1


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2010)

Not a Ghana fail. They lost, but still advance to play the USA. They eliminated us 4 years ago, here's to repaying the favor.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmm, England-Germany. I have a feeling that might be interesting.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 23, 2010)

Grrr England got through


----------



## LNZ (Jun 23, 2010)

Full time:

Germany 1, Ghana 0
Australia 2, Serbia 1

Germany and Ghana progress in the tournament.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 24, 2010)

England vs Germany. This should be a very interesting one


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 24, 2010)

When is that match?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 24, 2010)

27th June, in the morning...


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 24, 2010)

USA! USA! USA! I don't even watch soccer, but all this World Cup talk is getting me all excited. Watching soccer is fun.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 24, 2010)

DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2010)

How disappointing. After all their crap efforts, the poms and yanks pull off upsets to make it through to the next round. What a shame. 

Good to see Germany make it through, and good to see Serbia and those blasted Aussies out!

GO THE ALL WHITES 2-0 OVER PARAGUAY!!!!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 24, 2010)

i think germany will beat england.

england is sucking =/ the germans play better as a team.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so happy!
I literally jumped up and down and ran thorugh the flat screaming when Özil made the goal!

GO DEUTSCHLAND! WIR WERDEN WELTMEISTER!

PS: Pff England


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes said:


> I'm so happy!
> I literally jumped up and down and ran thorugh the flat screaming when Özil made the goal!
> 
> GO DEUTSCHLAND! WIR WERDEN WELTMEISTER!
> ...



Germany will win, easily 

I hope they do for my German younger twin Cornelius


----------



## LarsN (Jun 24, 2010)

Best result for today will be:

Slovakia - Italy: 1-1
Paraguay - New Zealand: 0-1
Cameroun - Netherlands: 1-3
Denmark - Japan: 3-0

Then Denmark will face New Zealand in the next game, which would be fun


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

1-0 Slovakia


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice job Slovakia! Vittek playes really good! I hope the final results will be the same, and Italy will finish as 4th in their group, because let's face it, they don't deserve more right now...

(On the other hand, they are italians so, as soon as they will reach the penalty area (if they will), they are going to fake a fault and get a penalty anyway.)


----------



## r_517 (Jun 24, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Nice job Slovakia! Vittek playes really good! I hope the final results will be the same, and Italy will finish as 4th in their group, because let's face it, they don't deserve more right now...
> 
> (On the other hand, they are italians so, as soon as they will reach the penalty area (if they will), they are going to fake a fault and get a penalty anyway.)



Italians played kinda offensive but rude.


----------



## Zava (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes said:


> I'm so happy!
> I literally jumped up and down and ran thorugh the flat screaming when Özil made the goal!
> 
> GO DEUTSCHLAND! WIR WERDEN WELTMEISTER!
> ...



you know, Germany in the last 2 Worlds played the maximum number of games, and only lost one game in both championships. I hope they do the same this year


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 24, 2010)

@Zava: Hehe  2002 Final, 2006 Semi Final, 2010 first round! So we HAVE to get to the final ^^ (and win)



Yeeeeeaaaah  Arrividerci Italia. 2-0 SVK.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 24, 2010)

Italy Byebye


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

2-0 for Slowakia! This is going to be a hard 8th final for us!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

Very exciting game this! Slowakia still on lead 2-1, but Italy is pushing really hard. Finally a world cup-worthy game!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 24, 2010)

What the hell just happend *in* the goal of SVK


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 24, 2010)

Italy trying their best to make the world hate them.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

YES! 3-1!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 24, 2010)

WOHOO!    Byeye Italy! No it's official  The world champion is k.o.

EDIT: Wtf, Maarten. You are fast ^^


----------



## r_517 (Jun 24, 2010)

Say Farewell to ItalyPP


----------



## lachose (Jun 24, 2010)

Slovensko !!!!!!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG! That was the most beautiful goal of this WC. Even though I don't like Italy. Now please no mistakes, SVK!


----------



## r_517 (Jun 24, 2010)

[email protected]@ 92min


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

Paraguay-New Zealand ended 0-0.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 24, 2010)

Phew, I thought that Pepe would do the unbelievable. Lol, 6 minutes injury time 

YES! Italy is out!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

And it's over for Italy! Congratulations to Slovakia! That was really a very very very very very close call!!

EDIT: Yeah Cornelius, I really am


----------



## r_517 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great great great congratulations to Slovakia!!!

feel a bit sorry for New Zealand


----------



## Zava (Jun 24, 2010)

romanes eunt domus.


----------



## David0794 (Jun 24, 2010)

the world champion italy is out...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

Zava said:


> romanes eunt domus.



<3


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Still, I'd like to know what happened in the goal.


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2010)

Down goes Italy!

LOLGiuseppeRossi. Should have stayed in jersey.


----------



## iRiLLL (Jun 24, 2010)

I think the REAL goal is 4-2 for italia

always offiside -_-


----------



## r_517 (Jun 24, 2010)

This match is as fun as the one which got 70-68 in the final set in Wimbledon


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 24, 2010)

Go Lippi Go
Thanks
greetings from Cassano, Balottelli, Miccoli....
wtf


----------



## LNZ (Jun 24, 2010)

Full time: 
Slovakia 3, Italy 2
Paraguay 0, New Zealand 0

So Slovakia and Paraguay advance on.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 24, 2010)

Go Japan!!!

They scored twice from free kicks, both from two different players!


----------



## LarsN (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, Honda ... 2 shots 2 goals ...


----------



## Carrot (Jun 24, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Wow, Honda ... 2 shots 2 goals ...



Don't watch tv xD


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

*cough* Holland *cough*


----------



## LarsN (Jun 24, 2010)

Odder said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Honda ... 2 shots 2 goals ...
> ...



I've stopped


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jay, a goal for the Netherlands!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

Derp >_<


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 24, 2010)

Another goal from Japan: Honda runs through the defence and passes to Okazaki, Okazaki easily places the ball in the goal.

3-1


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

Holland - Slovakia and Japan - Paraguay

Both going to be interesting games I think


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 24, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> i think germany will beat england.
> 
> england is sucking =/ the germans play better as a team.





CharlieCooper said:


> Germany will win, easily





Zava said:


> you know, Germany in the last 2 Worlds played the maximum number of games, and only lost one game in both championships. I hope they do the same this year



I wouldn't trade a single Englishman for a German player right now.

Our competion has just begun. I know Deutschland hasn't failed to make the last 16 since 1954, but records are made to be broken. I truly believe we will win. In 90 mins too.

And Charlie - boo!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > i think germany will beat england.
> ...



Come on, I am the most German English person you will meet  I have studied the language for over ten years and even lived there briefly... It's only natural I believe in them a bit


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Come on, I am the most German English person you will meet  I have studied the language for over ten years and even lived there briefly... It's only natural I believe in them a bit



(From a vague recollection of GCSE Deutsch) - Ich kenne meine Freundin, aber unterstütze bitte uns Engländer.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, I am the most German English person you will meet  I have studied the language for over ten years and even lived there briefly... It's only natural I believe in them a bit
> ...



The only thing that makes me English is the fact that I was born here. Really, I should be supporting France, but like hell was I going to do that


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Obviously becuase you felt that their run up to the world cup would be indicative of their performance in said competition. 

I'm sorry to see though, what is potentially a top16 (harsh maybe) go out so soon. Likewise the Italians. A bad week for European football. 

(Except Holland (yay Arnaud), Portugal, Spain, Germany, Switwerland, Slovakia etc)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 24, 2010)

Cubepark said:


> Go Lippi Go



Why does everyone keep saying this? Was that really his fault? As far as I know Italy won 4 years ago with him coaching. Watching all the 3 matches of Italy, I think it was really the player's fault. Or is it inappropriate to say?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 24, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Cubepark said:
> 
> 
> > Go Lippi Go
> ...



I think ultimately it is the players faults. If the prospect of (in this case) retaining the world cup is not enough to get yourself motivated, no amount of coaching/managing will ever help. Other schools of thought maybe believe that the fish stinks from the head, but I don't buy into this when it comes to sporting ventures.


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah well it's a shame that we had to go out, but at least:

THE ALL WHITES GO THROUGH THIS WORLD CUP UNBEATEN!!

WE CAME AHEAD OF THE PREVIOUS WORLD CHAMPS, ITALY!!!

SCREW THE ITALIANS!!!!!!

ALL WHITES 2014 WORLD CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow! What an entertaining and absolutely spectacular match today! 

Portugal - Brazil: 4 - 3 ...in yellow cards. In goals it was 0 - 0.

Korea DPR - Ivory Coast: 0 - 3


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> SCREW THE ITALIANS!!!!!!



Just imagine. Without that unfair penalty, New Zeland probably would be in the top16! But yeah, I'm glad they beat the italians in their group at least.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 25, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Wow! What an entertaining and absolutely spectacular match today!
> 
> Portugal - Brazil: 4 - 3 ...in yellow cards.



This game was more like a free combat rather than a football match.


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz is what I have to say to the FIFA world cup 2010 South Africa.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> Ah well it's a shame that we had to go out, but at least:
> 
> THE ALL WHITES GO THROUGH THIS WORLD CUP UNBEATEN!!
> 
> ...



They were my favourite team after Germany!
Still, the players did a very good job and I think you can be really proud of the team.

Also, you were 3rd, and Italy (the world champion) was 4th  Aaaand: You didn't lose any games. Germany (the future world champion) did 

We will hopefully get to see the All Whites in Brazil in 4 years again


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2010)

0-0 at half..switz vs honduras


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought Chile might have caused an upset against Spain, but now they're 2-0 down due to their "enthusiastic" goalkeeper (for the first one at least). The moving leading to Iniesta's goal was nice, but Estrada was a bit unlucky.


----------



## splinteh (Jun 25, 2010)

BRAZIL!!!


----------



## Litz (Jun 25, 2010)

We really should have beaten Brazil... Now we're getting Spain instead of Chile... Oh well, bad luck for Spain


----------



## CanadianPires (Jun 25, 2010)

CanadianPires said:


> My group predictions. (winner, runner up)
> 
> Group A: France, Mexico
> Group B: Argentina, Nigeria
> ...



8/16 on group predictions... though to be fair I had Portugal/Brazil and England/USA right just in the wrong order. As well as Paraguay in the wrong spot. So more like 13/16. Now for knock out predictions.

*R16:*
URU/KOR -> URU
USA/GHA -> USA
NED/SVK -> NED
BRA/CHI -> BRA
ARG/MEX -> ARG
GER/ENG -> GER
PAR/JAP -> JAP
ESP/POR -> ESP

*QF:*
URU/USA -> URU
NED/BRA -> NED
ARG/GER -> ARG
JAP/ESP -> ESP

*SF:*
URU/NED -> NED
ARG/ESP -> ESP

*Final:*
NED/ESP -> NED


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 26, 2010)

Uruguay - South-Korea: 1-1  (70th minute)


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 26, 2010)

at least korea tried...


----------



## LNZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Full time: Uruguay 2, South Korea 1

Uruguay will play the winner of the USA vs Ghana match.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 26, 2010)

USA vs Ghana.. LETS GO USA!!


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 26, 2010)

Ghana!


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jun 26, 2010)

CanadianPires said:


> *R16:*
> URU/KOR -> URU
> USA/GHA -> USA
> NED/SVK -> NED
> ...


Well, I totaly agree  The Netherlands are going to win!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 26, 2010)

NOOOOOO USA is down by 1 !


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 26, 2010)

WHY MUST WE LOSEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Because you suck

jk


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 26, 2010)

America, I am dissapoint.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 26, 2010)

Dang it.


----------



## Forte (Jun 26, 2010)

becuz ghana is the ossimest country ever


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 27, 2010)

Forte said:


> becuz ghana is the ossimest country ever



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 27, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> at least korea tried...



we were doing so well


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 27, 2010)

effing ref? I thought it was a replay of the 2006 swis ref incident. effing refs


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 27, 2010)

Screw Ghana. If there are any Ghana speedcubers, your country sucks. That is all.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 27, 2010)

england is going out tonight


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 27, 2010)

no u.


----------



## Dene (Jun 27, 2010)

Woooohoooo go Ghana!!!!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 27, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> Germany is going out tonight




Hur hur, I fixed that for you


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > England is going out *this afternoon*
> ...


Hur hur, I fixed that for you again.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 27, 2010)

STUPID REF


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 27, 2010)

Should have been 2-2.
But this match is so epicccc


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 27, 2010)

Maarten: I was going to do that, but I didn't know what timezone he was in 

Also, I don't care that we don't necessarily deserve to be level, but that was a disgusting decision. It will be painful if that on the evidence of this decision, FIFA decide to implement video replays to assist the referee.


----------



## Ton (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks to Blatter this is the only prof sports that does not allow video proof as aid for the referee...In the past the FIFA Boss 
Blatter: insists that a referee's judgement must be seen as final and that mistakes are part of the game. ??????


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow I hate that referee haha


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 27, 2010)

What a *#&$&@#$ #*$#@)*)#@ #)$*#)*$#)@$ @ linesman


----------



## Brunito (Jun 27, 2010)

yeah germany :!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r_517 (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm sad


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 27, 2010)

:fp


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 27, 2010)

YAY England got what they deserved


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 27, 2010)

Shame on FIFA. In a big tournament like this, mistakes like that are not acceptable. 

Yes, you can say Germany was better, which is true, but they play football for goals, and that was a goal. Don't say that 2-2 from 2-0 is the same as 3-1, the match would have been totally different, and the referee totally ruined it.

I don't like this referee ever since he didn't give USA a totally legal goal to USA against Italy in 2006. Looks like he has a pretty bad hobby. I hope he already has his ticket back to Urugay... or to Guantanamo Bay, I don't mind. 

Just a reminder: as far as I know they used video material for the whole Materazzi - Zidane incident in 2006, which was of course a red card, but since not a single referee have seen it, it shouldn't have been. These bad calls are rewriting the World Cup history.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 27, 2010)

funny prediction on I just realized that... forum!


randomtoad said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > ...England may still win the world cup...
> ...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2010)

It was the linesman who should have seen that it was a goal. Don't be so harsh on the referee xD


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 27, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> :fp


Yep...

I heard on TV that the FIFA Boss basically claimed that it would be expensive to implement football technology, even though they could easily just use the cameras...:confused:

And erm... I think I'm gonna support Japan now


----------



## sutty17 (Jun 27, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> It was the linesman who should have seen that it was a goal. Don't be so harsh on the referee xD


It's Sepp Blatter's fault really, for not letting referees use replays or technology to make the call. The linesman stayed with the line of the German defence so he could make a judgement about a potential offside if he needed to.
Blame FIFA for making an individual make the call! (which is a ridiculous system if you ask me )


----------



## r_517 (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes this is what happened.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 27, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> funny *prediction* on I just realized that... forum!
> 
> 
> randomtoad said:
> ...





Robert-Y said:


> I hope we'll win against Germany (we do stand a chance) but *I honestly doubt we will win*


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 27, 2010)

Blatter's only argument for a lack of video technology is that it can't be implemented in "grass roots" football. However, almost every other sport has embraced the technology now available, except for football. It should be clear that professional football is already very different from Sunday league football, for example, and that using video replays to assist referees would be beneficial. As a BBC pundit said, I do fear that Blatter will simply brush this under the carpet, as we lost anyway.

On to the game; Germany deserved to win. Obviously, 2-2 is completely different to 2-1, as we had momentum and wouldn't have been pushing for a goal in the same way. I cannot, however, justify our terrible defending and almost non-existent attack. Capello also didn't get his tactics right; Gerrard should have played just behind Rooney and at 3-1 down, there was no point in wanting to bring on Heskey, and take off Defoe. Crouch on for Barry (going 4-3-3) or potentially on for Upson (going 3-4-3) would have been more logical given our position.

Personally, I blame the ball. =P


----------



## Enter (Jun 27, 2010)

Geramny go go go  
Shame an England shame!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 27, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Shame on FIFA. In a big tournament like this, mistakes like that are not acceptable.



This.

Argentina - Mexico : 2 - 0 half time


----------



## youthedog4 (Jun 27, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Shame on FIFA. In a big tournament like this, mistakes like that are not acceptable.
> ...



3-1 final.


----------



## lachose (Jun 27, 2010)

...and another mistake from the referee for the first goal. Great World Cup !...:fp


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 27, 2010)

what exactly happened in the Germany vs. USA game?


----------



## lachose (Jun 27, 2010)

Germany vs England,not USA  
When the score was 2 - 1 for Germany : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=048AwkD4NXM


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 27, 2010)

well that's dumb


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.dump.com/2010/06/28/four-stunning-illusions-that-mess-with-your-mind-pic/


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 28, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> http://www.dump.com/2010/06/28/four-stunning-illusions-that-mess-with-your-mind-pic/



True, but either way they still got owned. Could have made their spirit better though. Another mistake : Offside on Argentina's goal. The AR wasn't in line...


----------



## Death_Note (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sorry Spain will win


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2010)

A what a great couple of matches last night! Unfortunate that FIFA think it is a better idea to bring in two extra match officials rather than video technology. But man, Germany vs. Argentina is going to be a great match! I'm picking Germany because they have a stronger defense than Argentina. Either way it should be a goal fest!! I'm going to be neutral on who I would prefer to get through, because I fancy both of these teams as good finalists, however I guess I would prefer the German's to get through.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 28, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> I'm sorry *Span* will win



Who?
Btw, Oezil owns on Germany. I support Germany and Argentina the most.


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Death_Note said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry *Span* will win
> ...


so at least one of your favourite teams is gonna be in the semi finals 

GER - ARG is gonna be epic! hopefully just as epic as GER - ENG.



Dene said:


> Unfortunate that FIFA think it is a better idea to bring in two extra match officials rather than video technology.


The FIFA won't change the rules so soon, I guess. German expert Günther Netzer said, if it weren't for those mistakes, football wouldn't be as passionate, and he's right.

In any sport where you have referees you face problems like this. Me too I am against video evidence, at least in football. However, referees have to be qualified enough to see things like Argentina's offside goal or Lampard's goal.

Furthermore, you have to admit that mostly at the World Cup, you see referees making mistakes. This just comes from the FIFA wanting to have referees from all over the world. So sometimes, you have referees from the Seychelles who are just not used to judging such high level football.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> I'm going to be neutral on who I would prefer to get through, [...] I would prefer the German's to get through.



I lold


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 28, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> However, referees have to be qualified enough to see things like Argentina's offside goal or *Lampert*'s goal.



Who? 



Sin-H said:


> The FIFA won't change the rules so soon, I guess. German expert Günther Netzer said, if it weren't for those mistakes, football wouldn't be as passionate, and he's right.



I disagree. Football would be as passionate as it is right now even with video technology. That's just another lame excuse which I cannot see why should we accept. So he basically claims, that those mistakes are good for the game? Well then let him know that disappointing a whole nation and millions of fans with one wrong call will not make football more passioanate. It's 2010, it's time for them to catch up.

Last night there was a shot which was blocked by an argentinian just on the line. They refused to play it back... That shows weakness. I bet if that shot was in, many of the mexican fans or even the players would have left the stadium. Who knows? Maybe they would have walked away passionately.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 28, 2010)

Bring in straight red cards for obvious diving. Sure, occassionally the wrong decision might be made with this rule, but at least players won't be so eager to dive in the box. It's disgraceful watching players dive. Or, the referee should give away frees/penalties, but the cards should be given by a 3rd referee.


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 28, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > However, referees have to be qualified enough to see things like Argentina's offside goal or *Lampert*'s goal.
> ...


sorry, Lampard.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 28, 2010)

Half time: Netherlands 1, Slovakia 0


----------



## LNZ (Jun 28, 2010)

Full time: Netherlands 2, Slovakia 1


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 28, 2010)

Here we go. Next wrong decision by a referee. That was not a penalty kick. Although I am very happy that Slovakia was able to score again in this match. ^^


----------



## r_517 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes said:


> Here we go. Next wrong decision by a referee. That was not a penalty kick. Although I am very happy that Slovakia was able to score again in this match. ^^



The ref was just behind the goalkeeper. i think he should have enough confidence to give that penalty.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 28, 2010)

Meh that decision didn't really matter at all. I'm pretty sure that a team cannot score two goals in... 30 seconds?

(I wonder if I'm actually wrong and that this has happened in the past )


----------



## LNZ (Jun 28, 2010)

Portugal did score two goals in about 40 seconds against North Korea (goals 6 and 7).


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 28, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go. Next wrong decision by a referee. That was not a penalty kick. Although I am very happy that Slovakia was able to score again in this match. ^^
> ...



I think it was a good decision to give Slovakia the penalty. Stekelenburg did deserve a yellow card. That was just about the only major decision in the game the referee did right. Fun fact: Holland's only 2 goals against were both penalty kicks. And, err...

HOLLAND HOLLAND HOLLAND HOLLAND


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 28, 2010)

LNZ said:


> Portugal did score two goals in about 40 seconds against North Korea (goals 6 and 7).



Oh... (I didn't watch that match...) Well ok... I've never seen a losing team score two goals in less than... a minute apart... yet.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 28, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunate that FIFA think it is a better idea to bring in two extra match officials rather than video technology.
> ...



I think you're confusing passion with outrage. It's ridiculous to have a sport where the team that scores the most goals doesn't win.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 28, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Wise, as always.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 28, 2010)

Seriously guys, I know the refs have made some dumb calls, but I also ref U-17 and younger in my spare time, and it is not possible to see every call. I know they should do better then that though, but give them some slack. They probably won't ref a big game again.


----------



## Erik (Jun 28, 2010)

Penalty? I don't think so, the guy from Slovakia was acting obviously and used the arms of Stekelenburg who was catching the ball as an excuse to fall over and pretending he was been fouled.
Anyway, I was happy they got it anyway since I predicted 2-1 so now I got more points 

We have to level up a few steps before we can be a match for Brazil though...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 28, 2010)

Seriously guys, I know the refs have made some dumb calls, but I also ref U-17 and younger in my spare time, and it is not possible to see every call. I know they should do better then that though, but give them some slack.

I totally agree that being a referee is hard, but why don't they make it easier? If they would use video system, the referee would know the right call even before he runs to the incident. I don't say referees should have 2 more eyes or 2 more helper on side, but they should let them make it easier and better.



oprah62 said:


> They probably won't ref a big game again.



I don't think that is the optimal solution, since they will run out of referees before the final.


----------



## metal_cuber (Jun 28, 2010)

anyone think Chile has the slightest chance against Braazil today? i dont think so even though im half Chilean


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 28, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> I totally agree that being a referee is hard, but why don't they make it easier? If they would use *video system[b/] referee would know the right call even before he runs to the incident. I don't say referees should have 2 more eyes or 2 more helper on side, but they should let them make it easier and better.
> 
> *


*

With everyone celebrating a goal, then a ref has to go to the camera and double check, that kind of defeats the purpose of celebration and referees... Then a computer should be there and no refs...*


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2010)

He should only have to check if there is any doubt obviously. If it is clear that a goal has been scored he won't need to check.

Anyway, why stop at goal-line technology? How about allowing the referee to see offside decisions and fouls? To eliminate all errors, potentially play should be allowed to continue whenever the ref is uncertain. Then the play can be pulled back if necessary when viewing video evidence (I don't think this is perfect; too stop-and-start). Or, in a similar way to tennis, give a team three chances to use video evidence. If they were right to question the decision using video technology, they get that chance back; if wrong, they have only two chances left.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree that being a referee is hard, but why don't they make it easier? If they would use *video system[b/] referee would know the right call even before he runs to the incident. I don't say referees should have 2 more eyes or 2 more helper on side, but they should let them make it easier and better.
> ...


*

I didn't say the referee should check the video. There would be a 5th or 6th referee or even a group of them in a place with monitors, and they would play back in slow motion, and tell the referee what to call. That's not that hard in my opinion.*


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't want that brasil wins because then they go vs ned and thats going to be hard


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 28, 2010)

well they are anyway harrharr


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 28, 2010)

BRAZIL - HOLLAND = feeling hot hot hot


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Meh that decision didn't really matter at all. I'm pretty sure that a team cannot score two goals in... 30 seconds?



It doesn't matter; the ref ended the game as soon as the penalty was taken. That should not have been a penalty though.



Erik said:


> Anyway, I was happy they got it anyway since I predicted 2-1 so now I got more points



I didn't have anything running on it, but I also guessed 2-1 before the match 



MTGjumper said:


> Anyway, why stop at goal-line technology? How about allowing the referee to see offside decisions and fouls? To eliminate all errors, potentially play should be allowed to continue whenever the ref is uncertain. Then the play can be pulled back if necessary when viewing video evidence (I don't think this is perfect; too stop-and-start). Or, in a similar way to tennis, give a team three chances to use video evidence. If they were right to question the decision using video technology, they get that chance back; if wrong, they have only two chances left.



You seem to want to make it way too complicated. Video evidence need only be used to check for major decisions: goal on-side vs off-side; ball over the line vs not over the line; straight red cards. Anything else has too little an impact on the game. I also think there needs to be a review process for all cards given, where any team can challenge a decision. This is all that is needed to make soccer a fairer game.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 29, 2010)

53rd minute: Japan 0, Paraguay 0


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 29, 2010)

Man, that sounds like an interesting 53rd minute.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> This is all that is needed to make soccer a fairer game.



I believe the gentleman was talking about football though?


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 29, 2010)

i'm not interested in football but what is the name of argentina's goalkeeper? the one with long hair.
i googled everything but didn't find his name.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 29, 2010)

Sergio Romero

And please. It's soccer.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 29, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Sergio Romero
> 
> And please. It's soccer.



ahhh. just found it before you say.
because his picture in wikipedia belongs to long time ago!
thank you anyway.
soccer? well, I'm not that good in English to distinguish between UK and US words.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 29, 2010)

24th minute ET: Japan 0, Paraguay 0


----------



## LNZ (Jun 29, 2010)

After ET: Japan 0, Paraguay 0

Going to penality shoot out now.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 29, 2010)

Paraguay win on penalties 5-3.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 29, 2010)

d'Aw.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 29, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Sergio Romero
> *
> And please. It's soccer.*




I always say football because it is _jalgpall_ in estonian which translates: _jalg_-foot, _pall_-ball .. And when I type _jalgpall_ into the translator then it says football.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 29, 2010)

Portugal vs Spain

Spain wins 1-0..amazing goal


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice play Spain! Portugal was missing a few things, like: the ball, playing, offense, etc.

Btw, I loved how FIFA refused to show us the goal if it was offside or not. Well played...


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2010)

Check this out Oliver. Yes, technically offside, but so close as to be fair enough to give. No linesman can reasonably be expected to call that.

I picked it though  . Good old Spain are starting to look really good.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> *Yes, technically offside*, but so close as to be fair enough to give. No linesman can reasonably be expected to call that.



That's what I expected... Once again, true that spain was better, we will never know what might happened without this "offside" goal. Yes it was hard to see for the linesman, but in my opinion he was standing at the wrong position. As far as I know, usually they call offside if it's this hard to tell or the players are really that close. But, oh well.

Now I'm wondering the shot of Mexico which was saved from the line, if that was in or out? I know it doesn't matter, Mexico may went home already, I'm just curious, because they refused to replay that too.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

I had to scroll to the 2nd page for this thread xD

Should be a good game, I'm going for the Netherlands.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 2, 2010)

I want uruguay to beat ghana, i like the netherlands but i know brazil will win, and hopefully germany beats argentina and spain beats paraguay, than brazil beats uruguay and spain beats germany and than brazil beats spain for the final and germany beats uruguay for 3rd place


----------



## Matheus (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow... ned 2 x 1 brazil..

cant believe it

even my 4 year old sister is crying


----------



## Kian (Jul 2, 2010)

what the Dutch?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 2, 2010)

YESSSS!!!!


----------



## robindeun (Jul 2, 2010)

NETHERLANDS!!!!!!


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO GO THE NETHERLANDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 2, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> I want uruguay to beat ghana, i like the netherlands but i know brazil will win, and hopefully germany beats argentina and spain beats paraguay, than brazil beats uruguay and spain beats germany and than brazil beats spain for the final and germany beats uruguay for 3rd place


----------



## coinman (Jul 2, 2010)

Hup Holland!


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 2, 2010)

netherlands YES


----------



## r_517 (Jul 2, 2010)

Holland GO


----------



## Novriil (Jul 2, 2010)

YEAH! 

I'm so happy that they got into semi-finals. Netherlands will win the cup!


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Netherlands owns everyone man can't believe that we won


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 2, 2010)

WTFWASTHAT


----------



## RaresB (Jul 2, 2010)

did you see what suarez did. He stopped the ball with his hands. He got a red card and ghana got a penalty kick and ghana missed. Yes go URUGUAY


----------



## David0794 (Jul 2, 2010)

NOOOOOO


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, just...wow...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 2, 2010)

What he said


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn, poor Ghana, losing after Suarez blocks a sure goal with his hands...


----------



## Matheus (Jul 2, 2010)

what a game! ghana lost 3 penalties...


----------



## Litz (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice save by Suarez.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 3, 2010)

I kinda wanted an African team to reach the semis for the first time. I feel bad for Ghana given the circumstances.


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I was hoping Ghana would win, but after missing a penalty, they brought it on themselves.

But anyway, we have the great one coming up now!!!!


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome game! Go the Germans!! This is going to be an exciting semis!!!


----------



## r_517 (Jul 3, 2010)

oh noooooooooooooooooo

anyway Cong to Germany


----------



## Enter (Jul 3, 2010)

noooooooo


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Dene (Jul 4, 2010)

YAY KLOSE  . He should teach me how to do that.


----------



## scylla (Jul 4, 2010)

> Damn, poor Ghana, losing after Suarez blocks a sure goal with his hands...



It was after a offside of Ghana so, it was justice afterall


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 4, 2010)

Where was the offside?

In the Spain-Paraguay match, the referee missed a pretty clear penalty after Alonso's first penalty when Fabregas was brought down. I think the referee might have struggled to justify giving three penalties within minutes of each other, especially given how Alonso had to retake his.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-ball-crossed-the-line-say-ghana-2017831.html

"The hand of Suarez is the hand of God and the Virgin Mary, that's how Uruguayans see it."

>.>


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> In the Spain-Paraguay match, the referee missed a pretty clear penalty after Alonso's first penalty when Fabregas was brought down. I think the referee might have struggled to justify giving three penalties within minutes of each other, especially given how Alonso had to retake his.



Giving a penalty isn't something that is done lightly anyway. I don't recall the incident you are talking about, but I'm sure there was no real need to give Fabregas a penalty. Villa was clearly taken down when Spain were back on a breakaway which is always a yellow-card offense. It also happened to be in the goal box so a penalty had to be given, even though it was a pretty soft penalty.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 5, 2010)

i cant wait for germany vs spain X.X
germany ftw xD


----------



## Zava (Jul 5, 2010)

meh, I haven't been online since saturday, so my opinion about the Germany-Argentina comes a bit late:


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> I don't recall the incident you are talking about, but I'm sure there was no real need to give Fabregas a penalty.



Keeper pushed out the ball to Fabregas from the penalty save and then pretty clearly took him out, without touching the ball.


----------



## Dene (Jul 6, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall the incident you are talking about, but I'm sure there was no real need to give Fabregas a penalty.
> ...



Oh right I recall that. There's no way the keeper is ever going to get penalised for that. The players were swarming in to get the ball, the keeper has no choice but to flail around.


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 6, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> i cant wait for germany vs spain X.X


yeah, me too!!!


----------



## Zava (Jul 6, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> i cant wait for germany vs spain X.X
> germany ftw xD



paul the octopus picked spain, so germany is definitely not winning.  (lol)
but last time it predicted a germany-spain match's outcome, it failed  

anyway, that thing doesn't have anything to do with football. germany is better, I'm sure they'll win!  gogogo


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 6, 2010)

Germany and Netherlands final.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 6, 2010)

Zava said:


> anyway, that thing doesn't have anything to do with football.



FALSE

but yeah, i'm calling it: Germany over Netherlands in the final, Uruguay over Spain in the 3rd place match.


----------



## robindeun (Jul 6, 2010)

3-2 for Holland!!!

Netherland-germany in the final probarly


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 6, 2010)

I lol'ed at the yellow card for van Bommel.


----------



## robindeun (Jul 6, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I lol'ed at the yellow card for van Bommel.



I wtf'ed for the yellow card for van Bommel


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 6, 2010)

Just because everyone is excpecting Germany in the final, I'm going to pick Spain. 

I do it only beacuse basically I lose every bet I do and I want Germany in the final too. But that being written, now they are going to lose... God, it's a mess!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 6, 2010)

Lieve God, U heeft de afgelopen tijd mijn favoriete zanger Michael Jackson, mijn favoriete acteur Patrick Swayze, mijn favoriete actrice Farah Fawcett, mijn favoriete entertainer Ramses Shaffy tot U genomen.... Ik wil U alleen nog even laten weten dat mijn favoriete elftal Duitsland is. Amen.

Dear God, in the past time You have taken my favorite singer, Michael Jackson, my favorite actor, Patrick Swayze, my favorite actress, Farah Fawcett and my favorite entertainer, Ramses Shaffy... I just want You to know that my favorite team is Germany. Amen.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in Barcelona, and tomorrow were going to a pub to watch the game. We did the same tonight, but I expect tomorrow there will be a bit more alcohol. Germany is looking really strong.


----------



## Dene (Jul 7, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> but yeah, i'm calling it: Germany over Netherlands in the final, Uruguay over Spain in the 3rd place match.



Whoa big calls.

EDIT: Forgot to say... GO THE NEDERLANDS!!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 7, 2010)

It's hard to say Bye bye to South of American football, no more Samba, no more Tanggo dance, no more hot item in El Pais, no more Cardozo 


Spain vs Germany = * Netherlands*


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 7, 2010)

robindeun said:


> 3-2 for Holland!!!
> 
> Netherland-germany in the final probarly



probably not


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 7, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> DEUTSCHLAND



DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 7, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > DEUTSCHLAND
> ...


DEUTSCHLAND sie werden weltmeister sein!


----------



## Ton (Jul 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> DEUTSCHLAND sie werden weltmeister sein!



The are two obstacles Spain and the Netherlands 
Spain is not that easy to beat, and Netherlands will never give up both are very strong teams it will be a close call though , Germany was impressive so far, but now for some real world teams...

We see tonight if Germany is strong enough . I think Spain has the upper hand


----------



## r_517 (Jul 7, 2010)

I believe in Octopus Paul.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Spain


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 7, 2010)

Spain vs. Deutschland = The Netherlands


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...




DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## r_517 (Jul 7, 2010)

0-0 half time. a bit dull


----------



## mark3 (Jul 7, 2010)

DGraciaRubik said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Viva Espana!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah.

I love the octopus.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 7, 2010)

Kinda wanted Spain to win  Sorry Germany


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bye germany!


----------



## r_517 (Jul 7, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I love the octopus.



Octopus FTW!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 7, 2010)

There'll be new winners this year too


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 7, 2010)

....


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 7, 2010)

Viva Espana! welcome in the Final 

 Orange is waiting for you


----------



## Ton (Jul 7, 2010)

Ton said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > DEUTSCHLAND sie werden weltmeister sein!
> ...



Well I told you so, it will be very difficult for the Netherlands, but if Spain plays like this I see possibilities for the Netherlands, we just have to score 1 more goal


----------



## Death_Note (Jul 7, 2010)

¡Vamos España,vas a ganar la final! If we play like today, I'm sorry, España will win. They raped Germany


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 7, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> ¡Vamos España,vas a ganar la final! *If* we play like today, I'm sorry, España will win. They raped Germany





* Only IF! but Orange can change your IF!* 


 Come on Orange, lets rock baby... go baby go.......


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> ¡Vamos España,vas a ganar la final! If we play like today, I'm sorry, España will win. They raped Germany



Actually they really did not rape Germany. I can't see them beating the Dutch unless they step up their game.


----------



## Ton (Jul 8, 2010)

r_517 said:


> I believe in Octopus Paul.



This is what Octopus Paul predicted for the final






Btw.... it was a photo shop job, the actual prediction of Paul is scheduled for Saturday


----------



## Death_Note (Jul 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> Death_Note said:
> 
> 
> > ¡Vamos España,vas a ganar la final! If we play like today, I'm sorry, España will win. They raped Germany
> ...



Are you kidding?  Germany dindt touch the ball in 90min. Same that in European Champion (aka ''Eurocopa'')
http://www.marca.com/2010/07/08/futbol/mundial_2010/selecciones/espana/1278578686.html


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree with Dene. Frankly, both teams were not at their best last night (although Spain haven't performed their best all tournament). It could've gone either way, but on the balance of play, the right team won.


----------



## Death_Note (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry, I need to write it in Spanish . If anybody can translate it...
¿Qué España no jugó al mejor nivel? Yo creo que conseguir que el equipo que mejor fútbol estaba haciendo (Alemania ) y sus estrellas (Ozil, Klose...) estén totalmente desaparecidas tiene que implicar que lo haces bien. Alemania solamente podía hacernos ocasiones al contraataque, pero jugando la pelota les machacábamos. La movíamos más rápido y mejor, con casi toda la posesión. Algunas jugadas fueron totalmente un chorreo, que los defensas alemanes parecían conos. España pasó por encima de Alemania, que además se encerró atrás buena parte del partido. Además Piqué sacó casi todas la pelotas. Y marcamos de córner .


----------



## Worms (Jul 9, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> Germany dindt touch the ball in 90min.





Death_Note said:


> con casi toda la posesión



Actual playing time Germany 37 min Spain 39 min
Possession Germany 49% Spain 51%


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Jul 9, 2010)

Ton said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe in Octopus Paul.
> ...



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/07/09/paul-the-octopus-makes-tw_n_640575.html
The video at the end doesn't look photoshopped to me. Thankfully, I know the bastard will be wrong this time.

HOLLAND WILL WIN


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

Paul predicted that Germany will be 3rd


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes said:


> Paul predicted that Germany will be 3rd



why are you happy if you're from Germany

I mean

*I'm* not German but I still cheer for Germany


----------



## Death_Note (Jul 9, 2010)

Worms said:


> Death_Note said:
> 
> 
> > Germany dindt touch the ball in 90min.
> ...



Tener la posesión en tu área no cuenta


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Paul predicted that Germany will be 3rd
> ...



The prediction was made *after* the semi final and *before* the 3rd place match. Therefore I'm happy that Germany will win tomorrow (according to Paul^^)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 9, 2010)

This weekend I will cook octopus mix with hot chili sauce yummy 

*Go HOLLAND GO*------------>>>>>>>>>>> TROPHY!


----------



## Worms (Jul 9, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> Worms said:
> 
> 
> > Death_Note said:
> ...



Entonces si, España Se limpia a alemania 
http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/round=249719/match=300111114/report.html

Red Vs Orange, two oposite colors in a standart rubik's cube  (but Spain will play with blue)


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 11, 2010)

Damn, first 47 minutes of The Netherlands - Spain were boiring to watch.


HOLLAND


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 11, 2010)

The Netherlands kicks more legs than the ball....ugly......


----------



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

DAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN


----------



## Lynrax (Jul 11, 2010)

damned


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 11, 2010)

that octopus is good.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 11, 2010)

Torres' hamstrings gone again. 

I think the world cup will be the best painkiller eh.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

The octopus won.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2010)

whooptiedoo an offside goal


----------



## ianini (Jul 11, 2010)

NOOOO!!!! Spain won! D:


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> whooptiedoo an offside goal



wasn't even remotely close to being offside... look at the replay.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

WAT EEN KANKER KLOTE HOWARD!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > whooptiedoo an offside goal
> ...


You obviously don't know what happened before that.

EDIT:



Crazycubemom said:


> WAT EEN KANKER KLOTE HOWARD!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 11, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > whooptiedoo an offside goal
> ...



I'm with Dan on this one.

Besides - how you can complain about that when you should have played 70 mins with ten men I'll never know. Cro Cop would have been proud of that "tackle" on Alonso.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2010)

at least its over and done with so we can all stop going on about it so much


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 11, 2010)

Shoot.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

to me ORANGE IS THE WINNER... unfair and blind ho(nd)ward


----------



## Lynrax (Jul 11, 2010)

The octopus knows when V cube releases other cubes


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 11, 2010)

for some reason i think the referee hates the dutch or loves the spanish.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 11, 2010)

^This...

Ugh... retard ref + 807254562430576 dives = Meh worthy game

Even NZ's games were better than that...

NEW ZEALAND, THE ONLY UNDEFEATED TEAM IN THE WORLD CUP WWOOOOOOHHHOOOOOO


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 11, 2010)

That was a long game >_>


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> for some reason i think the referee hates the dutch or loves the spanish.




ho(nd)ward is just frustration with his team so ........


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2010)

After the goal the referee went to talk with the linesman. That means that obviously something was going on they weren't sure about. I'm pretty sure that was about the offside situation just before the assist for the goal. That means the linesman obviously saw something. To count the goal is just chickening out.


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 11, 2010)

imo netherlands deserved to win.


----------



## Death_Note (Jul 11, 2010)

I SAID IT. ¡¡¡¡YO SOY ESPAÑOL, ESPAÑOL, ESPAÑOL!!!!
PD: the referre suck
PD: Van Bommel, De Jong and a few more should learn how to play football.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 11, 2010)

The Netherlends had better chances to score. But as we all know, Spain is victor. The Spanish goal was not offsides.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you Orange Football team, I love you forever.

ho(nd)ward I hate you !

I have to wait AGAIN


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> After the goal the referee went to talk with the linesman. That means that obviously something was going on they weren't sure about. I'm pretty sure that was about the offside situation just before the assist for the goal. That means the linesman obviously saw something. To count the goal is just chickening out.



He was unsure because the dutch were appealing. Iniesta was about 3 yards onside. Please dont try to convince anyone otherwise.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> I SAID IT. ¡¡¡¡YO SOY ESPAÑOL, ESPAÑOL, ESPAÑOL!!!!
> PD: the referre suck
> PD: Van Bommel, De Jong and a few more should learn how to play football.





*if I were you, I should feel a SHAME with Unfair victory*


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, Webb got a quite a few decisions incorrect, but the majority of the decisions he got wrong would have only benefited the eventual winners. Any other referee in the world would have struggled, potentially in part due to the fact that a referee would not want to have to send off players in World Cup final.

Anyway, the goal didn't look offside, unless there was incident before I missed. The best team in the tournament deservedly won. I don't see how the victory was in any way unfair.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> Netherlands played VERY DIRTY
> EEEESSSSSPAAAAÑÑAAAAAA



* Won with a DIRTY referee? come on even Pokemon not happy*


----------



## Death_Note (Jul 11, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Death_Note said:
> 
> 
> > I SAID IT. ¡¡¡¡YO SOY ESPAÑOL, ESPAÑOL, ESPAÑOL!!!!
> ...



O_O

anyway: CAMPEOOONES CAMPEOONES OOEEOOEEOOEE


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 11, 2010)

Dirty referee? Van Bommel and De Jong could both quite easily have been sent off in the first half, the former for a series of poor challenges and the latter for studs in the chest.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2010)

I hear a lot of talking outside and the only word I can make out of it is BUITENSPEL. Seriously, everybody (even though it's in Holland) talks about offside. And everybody in this topic is just too blind to see the situation BEFORE the goal, instead of the goal itself.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

ho(nd)ward actually in his hometown with his team.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

* Off side *Campeoooness, *Off side* Campeooooness, Tral la la * OFF SIDE*!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 11, 2010)

Webb inadvertently _helped_ the Netherlands to not lose by a greater margin.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2010)

Explain.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 11, 2010)

If the Dutch had had to play the second half with nine men against Spain's eleven, I'm pretty confident there wouldn't have been extra time.

Also, where was the offside then?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Explain.



De Jong was left on? Van Bommel left on? In any case. Robben's regarded as one of the top strikers in the world. He should have at the very least put in one of those 2 chances if not both. Casillas was standing towards the 18 yard line on the first. A spaniard would have just chipped it over the keeper...not overplay it and lose the ball. He had 2 golden chances to make it 2-0. If Holland had converted on both of those nobody would have cared on Iniesta's goal. Holland supporters only care because they played their hardest, messed up 2 golden opportunities, and lost.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Webb inadvertently [I*]helped*[/I] the Netherlands to not lose by a greater margin.




Helped Orange? make up your mind!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

I won't be so HOT like now if ho(nd)ward was fair!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2010)

The failed pass to the right which had to be defended was an offside. The pass after that was far from it, I agree, but the situation just before really was offside. Then again, I don't blame the linesman for not seeing that, I am merely pointing out that the goal actually contained an offside situation and shouldn't have been counted.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 11, 2010)

Hmm, I could swear the BBC's coverage analysed it and it wasn't offside...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> The failed pass to the right which had to be defended was an offside. The pass after that was far from it, I agree, but the situation just before really was offside. Then again, I don't blame the linesman for not seeing that, I am merely pointing out that the goal actually contained an offside situation and shouldn't have been counted.



Offside is called when the player affects the play. Iniesta did nothing of the sort. True the ball was supposed to go to him. It never did. He was in an offside position but it was not offside simply because he did nothing to affect the play. The defender stopped it and gave it up...then the goal was scored. Iniesta was on an offside position but never received the ball and therefore did not affect the play in any way. It was the defender giving them a second chance which resulted in a goal. Take it from someone that's played soccer for a good 10 years. He was not offside as he did nothing to affect play. End of story.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2010)

He definitely affected the play; if he hadn't been there, the ball wouldn't have to have been defended.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 11, 2010)

Please reread the rules of offside and then argue about affecting play. He was onside. You seriously have no idea what you're talking about.

EDIT: I didnt mean to say he was onside haha. He was offside. But did not affect the play enough for it to be called offside. There's what I meant.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 11, 2010)

r_517 said:


> The octopus won.



8-0 to the unbeatable Octopus Paul.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Please reread the rules of offside and then argue about affecting play. He was onside. You seriously have no idea what you're talking about.



I could swear you just defined the rules of offside in your previous post. And I could swear I showed you clearly enough why it was offside. And believe me, I do know what I am talking about.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 11, 2010)

I am too unbelievably sad that Holland didn't win :'(


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Please reread the rules of offside and then argue about affecting play. He was onside. You seriously have no idea what you're talking about.
> ...



Ha that's your opinion. Believe what you want. I'll believe what I want. I do not think it was offside. In any case, you wouldn't have had any complaints had robben scored the goals that he should have. Spain were the better team. The deserved to win. They did. So say whatever you want.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 11, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Disagree, a LOT.


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2010)

Kinda sad. But at least, as Luke said, NEW ZEALAND IS THE ONLY UNBEATEN TEAM FROM THIS WORLD CUP  .


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 11, 2010)

Watching highlights now. I'll look for the offside.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 11, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I am too unbelievably sad that Holland didn't win :'(



Charlie.................. I LOVE you so MUCH!


*With burning in my heart, tears, angre I took my cube and did avrg of 12 and YES sub 21 ! How I love Orange Football team so much *


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 11, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I am too unbelievably sad that Holland didn't win :'(
> ...



I love you too Maria! Always! 

Holland had a bad result, but at least Maria and Charlie had good results! I did 16.89 avg 12, so I am very pleased  I am too sad for Holland team though  Really wanted them to win.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 12, 2010)

Highlights showed that the initial pass to Iniesta which didn't reach him wasn't offside. If anything, you should be arguing the fact that the corner from Robben's free kick was not given or, as you retained possession straight away, the fact that Elia did not win a free kick prior to the goal.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oE6Q-UfNrQ



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offside_%28association_football%29 said:


> The law states that, if a player is in an offside position when the ball is touched or played by a team mate, he may not become *actively* involved in the play. *It is not an offense to merely be in an offside position.*


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 12, 2010)

Maarten however was arguing that a player had to intercept the initial pass that was intended for Iniesta, thereby pulling that player out of position which gave Iniesta more space for his goal from the second pass.

But there was no offside anyway...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 12, 2010)

maarten:






(from the vid stephan linked to)

As you can see, he is even onside when the ball was being fed to him. There was no point in time where he was offside, except for after the ball was defended on this pass, but he recovered to be onside before the final pass was made. Absolutely 100% no foul here.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Maarten however was arguing that a player had to intercept the initial pass that was intended for Iniesta, thereby pulling that player out of position which gave Iniesta more space for his goal from the second pass.





StefanPochmann said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offside_%28association_football%29 said:
> 
> 
> > he may not become *actively* involved in the play



Defined in:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offside_(association_football)#Offside_offence


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 12, 2010)

Active and passive are such grey areas anyway. Some referees may consider it active if you are pulling someone out of position.

Also:



Wikipedia said:


> Interfering with an opponent
> Preventing the opponent from playing the ball by obstructing the player's sight or intentionally distracting the opponent



which seems to cover my side of the argument.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Active and passive are such grey areas anyway. Some referees may consider it active if you are pulling someone out of position.





StefanPochmann said:


> Defined in:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offside_(association_football)#Offside_offence


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 12, 2010)

for an even higher quality video still:






from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMwF0soH1BI

Watching the leadup to the pass, Iniesta intentionally slows down to stay onside. Anyone who says he was offside is just being a sore loser.

--edit--

one last pic showing he is 100% onside. The ball is in the air, and he's still even with the defender.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 12, 2010)

Check my edit, Stefan. I'm sure you'll disagree still.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2010)

*Interfering with play*
Playing or touching the ball

=> He didn't.

*Interfering with an opponent*
Preventing the opponent from playing the ball by obstructing the player's sight or intentionally distracting the opponent

=> He didn't.

*Gaining an advantage by being in an offside position*
Playing the ball after the ball has rebounded off the goal, the goalkeeper, or any opponent[4]

=> He did play the ball after it had rebounded off an opponent and then touched several times by his teammate and after he went back into onside.

(Then again, I only watched cause my neighbor forced me to and I don't care about football at all, so this is my noob interpretation of the situation)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 12, 2010)

I would consider him to "distracting the opponent" by making him have to intercept the initial pass.

Anyway, despite this argument being over a non-incident, it highlights the lack of clarity in the rules for offside, and what can be deemed as interfering.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 12, 2010)

Football is Art +Sport.
must clean and FAIR, out of off side position do you thing ho(nd)ward fair in whole match? he took a party 


I bet Bin Ladden is also saying "what a not fair referee".


----------



## Spaniard (Jul 12, 2010)

ESPAÑA


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 12, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Football is Art +Sport.
> must clean and FAIR, out of off side position do you thing ho(nd)ward fair in whole match? he took a party



Keep in mind that de Jong should have been sent off in the 28th minute. I'll agree that a number of the cards may have been unnecessary, but that one seemed less than what he deserved. I honestly can't imagine that the Netherlands would have kept the game scoreless for 62 minutes with 10 men on the field.

(this is coming from someone who was cheering for the Netherlands, by the way)


----------



## Worms (Jul 12, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Keep in mind that de Jong should have been sent off in the 28th minute.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2010)

Better version:

[youtubewide]lAE3cbjbCNc[/youtubewide]


----------



## Matheus (Jul 12, 2010)

Spain played much better than holland. No kung fu, no violence and no complaints. Spain's goal was tottaly legal, they diserved to win. People from netherlands are making a storm on a teacup..

Congratulations, españa


----------



## Rama (Jul 12, 2010)

Nigel de Jong *IS* the Flying Dutchman.
Go Nigel!


----------



## Spaniard (Jul 12, 2010)

Rama said:


> Nigel de Jong *IS* the Flying Dutchman.
> Go Nigel!


What?!?! He deserved a red card. Holland was playing Karate, not Football (or soccer).


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 12, 2010)

Nigel de Jong is trained by Maria Oey, well done Nigel. 

Karate is with your hands, but Tae Kwon Doo is with your FEET!


----------



## Rama (Jul 12, 2010)

Spaniard said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Nigel de Jong *IS* the Flying Dutchman.
> ...



But of course, when I saw the replay I was like ''Ohw that's red''.
But this immediately proves how crap the dog called 'webb' is.


----------



## Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

Matheus said:


> Spain played much better than holland. No kung fu, no violence and no complaints. Spain's goal was tottaly legal, they diserved to win. People from netherlands are making a storm on a teacup..
> 
> Congratulations, españa



The Spanish where not even close to a clean match, fauls like on Robbe to prevent him a break trough he was caught by the defender (PUYOL) with a cling around his waist which is also illegal, the ref did not even see it or gave him a card. The Netherlands like they played Brazil is what I hoped for, instead they ref had a major impact on the game by his inconsistent decisions and he had never any control over match.


----------



## Spaniard (Jul 12, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Nigel de Jong is trained by Maria Oey, well done Nigel.
> 
> Karate is with your hands, but Tae Kwon Doo is with your FEET!


Oh, sorry... You're right it wasn't Karate, also I think that it was Xabi's fault, I mean... He damaged De Jong's foot!!! Come on...The referee was with Holland not with Spain. 
SPAIN won, deal with it, Holland didn't deserved to win.


----------



## Rama (Jul 12, 2010)

Spaniard said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > Nigel de Jong is trained by Maria Oey, well done Nigel.
> ...



spain won because dogward is a blind mofo.
Spain had a hard time to score (it took them , we lost a guy, Robben got pulled down and dogward didn't see Sneijder's shot against the wall... Nope Oranje didn't deserved to win, they were only ones making it to the finals with a non losing streak, that's all.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 12, 2010)

Spaniard said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > Nigel de Jong is trained by Maria Oey, well done Nigel.
> ...




*
Holland is not WIN from UNFAIR game*!  HUP Holland HUP


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 12, 2010)

but Zwitserland has won from Spain 






I hope after this Spain people gonna working harder to make OUR Euro STRONG!



Good luck Spain!


----------



## Doudou (Jul 12, 2010)

FOOTBALL won this final. Who can complain ?

VAMOS ESPANA !!! Even if you did not played as good as in the European champ you are still above the other teams, with a large margin.

Sorry Maria ! I was in the same position 4 years ago....... ;-)


----------



## rubikaz (Jul 12, 2010)

Ton said:


> The Spanish where not even close to a clean match, fauls like on Robbe to prevent him a break trough he was caught by the defender (PUYOL) with a cling around his waist which is also illegal, the ref did not even see it or gave him a card.



It is true but when does Puyol caught Robben? About 75', 80'??? On the other hand, Puyol didn't try to kill Robben.

The ref did not gave a red card to Chuck Norris at 23'-28':


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 12, 2010)

Doudou, 4 years a go is different with 36 years a go 

I still hope for 4 years to go  I hope no wrinkels and still strong to yelling out and typing in here


----------



## Spaniard (Jul 13, 2010)

Rama said:


> Spaniard said:
> 
> 
> > Crazycubemom said:
> ...


Spain lost the first match against Switzerland but, does it matter? If you played the last minutes with 10 men was because that man deserved a red card. What about Van Bommel? He did a lot of faults and he only received a yellow card. I'm with you when you say that the referee was bad, but he advantaged Holland, if you can't see it, good for you, but it's true. Also, Spain won the European Championship, I know, it was also lucky, wasn't it? Why didn't Holland win that championship? Isn't it an european country?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yay... Spain


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm happy, football is over so you can say anything about Orange but Orange has a red card and Tae Kwoon Do 

I have to wait 4 years to go.

* Hup Tae Kwoon Do Ball Hup*

Mr Pokemon and Mr Garfield are my favorites


----------



## Rama (Jul 13, 2010)

Spaniard said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Spaniard said:
> ...



It's a final boy, remember that, everyone wants that cup and don't come here to tell me that dogward chose Dutch side, cause with 11 yellow cards against us he surely ain't.
Well at least spain won the ''fair play'' price... pfft.
Ps. Iniesta is a good diver btw.


----------



## Spaniard (Jul 13, 2010)

Rama said:


> It's a final boy, remember that, everyone wants that cup and don't come here to tell me that dogward chose Dutch side, cause with 11 yellow cards against us he surely ain't.
> Well at least spain won the ''fair play'' price... pfft.


Holland get 11 yellow cards because they were making faults all the time. Did you watch the same match that I saw? I think not...


----------



## Stefan (Jul 13, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Nigel de Jong is trained by Maria Oey, *well done Nigel. *



Sure, go ahead and praise him for it. How low can you go?



Rama said:


> Spaniard said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you when you say that the referee was bad, but he *advantaged Holland*
> ...



If you're referring to the above quote: He didn't. (And here I was, thinking the Dutch are good at English.)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 13, 2010)

I Love Orange Football _*forever*_!


----------



## Rama (Jul 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > Nigel de Jong is trained by Maria Oey, *well done Nigel. *
> ...



*And here I was thinkin' the germans were good @ fußball.*


----------



## Stefan (Jul 13, 2010)

Rama said:


> *And here I was thinkin' the germans were good @ fußball.*



What's your point?


----------



## Rama (Jul 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > *And here I was thinkin' the germans were good @ fußball.*
> ...



What's your point bein' nitpicky of my English?
Wikipedia talk dozen't works hear fo me... fool!

Ps. Maybe if I also would have more then 3500+ posts on an English talkin' forum about a small plastic puszle, maybe then my English would be good.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 13, 2010)

Rama said:


> What's your point bein' nitpicky of my English?



That... misses the point. I think your English is good but that you just *wanted* to misinterpret him (in the sense that it fits your attitude of the referee "choosing" a team).


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rama said:


> It's a final boy, remember that, everyone wants that cup and don't come here to tell me that dogward chose Dutch side, cause with 11 yellow cards against us he surely ain't.
> Well at least spain won the ''fair play'' price... pfft.
> Ps. Iniesta is a good diver btw.



Biased opinion is biased.

Even your own countries papers write about how it's a miracle that you didn't recieve 3 red cards.


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2010)

So, official rankings have been updated! Guess who jumped the most? 

GO THE ALL WHITES!!!


----------



## Ton (Jul 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> So, official rankings have been updated! Guess who jumped the most?
> 
> GO THE ALL WHITES!!!



Guess who gained the most point in the last period 
btw love your signature
Go ORANGE


----------

